# Clomid & Tamoxifen Girls Part 19



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy  girls












CR ~ 

Hope ~ 

RJ ~  

TK ~ 

Misty ~  

Reesy ~ 

Wouldloveababycat ~ 





CU ~ due to test 9th Jan 

Jenny W ~ Due to test 15th Jan 

FO ~ due to test 20th Jan 

Lentil ~ due to test 20th Jan 

Sarah ~ due to test 26th Jan 

Joe&WillsMummy ~ due to test 27th Jan 

J9 ~ due to test Jan 29th 

DK ~ due to test 3rd Feb 

Serenfach ~ due to test 5th Feb 

CU ~ due to test 7th Feb 

shellebell ~ due to test 7th Feb ISH!! 

Lettsy ~ due to test 10 Feb 

​


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Woo hoo bagged first post  x x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey lentil thats good hun keep us posted on the 21st wont you! But if your on cd32 then is that a good sign   Cant you just do one for us lol   we all on hooks     I am a stay at home mum/housewife! x

SF hun thanks lovely i was a lil upset but so pleased to be honest like the con said i would rather have one big dominate one than 3smaller non dom ones  he said its very mature and looks good and healthy and god as you said my lining is brill  Such a leap in one month!     x  

J9 lol we did it once when we got in from the hosp will be doing it again tonight   Luck of dh being off from work! Only be once tomorow and wed do you think that will be ok?or should we do it twice if so il get him up(lol) before work lol!    

Cu hun sorry to sound negitive but last month i had a dream i would have 3 eggs and i did, this month i had a feeling i would have non or only one egg and i did, i think sometimes your body knows! I    you have one good eggies, As you say thats all we need  Hope your feeling ok! x   

Fo hun your doggeys are lovely sooooooooooooooooo cute    them for me! x x

Hey rees hun how you feeling seems the pregnancy is flying by  thats good soon be over and lil one will be here!    for you both! x

Hey  misty my love, i just been eating brazil nuts no number to be exact just a handful a day about 5 i would say, been taking pregnacare vits and drinking milk, pineapple juice and grapefruitjuice!(i hate gj) All seems to have worked, con did moan at me for drinking pj and gj as high in sugar and with diabetis not good but sod it i made a lil fib and said o its sugar free lol dont think he believed me!   How are you, god that must of been scary and left you shaking! been hosp to be checked hope your resting case shock sets in! x  

Jwm where you gone babe im sitting here waiting! x

 to everyone i missed! x x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Can you please let me know of new dates for the list please


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Woohoo! Bagged the....... 3rd post!?  Bloody hell your fast, DK!   

EDIT: 4th post!? lol    

Hiya Shelle.. hows things with you??  My next test date is Feb 5th


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes shell how are you?

Sf Lol i just copied and pasted it from the last post, im sad and sit on pc all day lol, so tired though i think i coming down with cold so off to bed in bit! x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Dam i always seem to miss first post now   

fo


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

dk..hun im getting twinges so i really think i have follies   

sf..hi hun you ok


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All,
Just a cheeky post, so I can keep up with what everyone's up to.

seren, the lack of CM can be because of clomid.  I def. stops CM.  It took me a couple of cycles to get it back too.  Try preseed as a good replacement.

PoDdy


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Aww, babe   Drink LOTS and keep warm - stay in the same temp as you're in now, if you can.  That's all the advice I can offer you, as I don't take Beechams or anything like that unless I've got a raging cold or the flu. Hope it passes quickly! Xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya Pod how the devil are you hun

fo


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

shelle...my test date is 7th feb..


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats because im sad fo and have nothing better to do lol just joking i do but jack is playing so i have 5 mins to brouse....   How you feeling this evening?

Well then cu thats great news hun, we only need one so   for one big one or more  Keep us posted on wed wont you!  

Pod lovely to see you hun, hope your ok! x

SF i agree with pod pre seed is fab stuff and keeps the spermies healthy for longer i read  I need to take a steriod if i am but dont want to as not ment to while preg or trying but i cant get to ill either  Cant win!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

My last post was to DK, btw.. 3 replies while I was writing it!  lol

CU.. yeah, I'm ok, chick. Having some pain and discomfort, like I said on the other thread earlier, but otherwise tip top  Hope you have some great follies ramping up, babe!

Pod..  thanks. Our Preseed arrived last week. Someone could have warned me how runny it is LOL.. bejsus, I almost squirted right up the wall!

[oh my word, just went to hit 'post' and there are 3 new replies already lol]


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Yay thats cause we busy tonight sf and thats good just how i like it 

My test date is 3rd feb well thats 28days since my last 2cycles have been but for some reason ff.com is stating the 6th for testing, they seem to like you to leave it few days, it will prob change though once i have ov'd 

More opk this evening and still - so dev not happening today!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

OMG I posted personals to EVERYONE and hit post and it said topic locked and I've lost the lot! I'de asked everyone q's about their jobs too!   This is gonna be shorter I am afraid!

Misty - - Thanks for the    hon but dh said it's so much of a shadow only the fairies can c it    Well time will tell. How ru this evening? 

Fo - - Are your girls still tired   When I have been pg, each time I have had pulling and twinges so it's looking good for ya hun   

Len - -good on ya girl with the test . . .b sure to post that  IMMEDIATELY as I can hardly wait!  

Cu - -I'm really sorry if I offended u hon I really didn't mean to   I know what u mean, I love my boys to death and enjoy every min with them, but I feel so sad as there is a face missing in my family.  

J9 - -That I've GOT TO see     Give me ur address   Thanks for the   hon . . .sending   ur way too!

Seren - sorry u in pain hon   I posted a list of symptoms of ohss yest which might be worth checking. Maybe try a warm hot water bottle and keep drinking water. It sound very pos that ur eggs are just getting ready for the big race to become ur   

Did you get my date of birth in the pm i sent you by the way?  

DK - I'm here but can't get msn to let me online!

Hi Shelle - - how ru hon? Good I hope  


Pod - How ru hon?  

Everyone else soz if i missed u off . . . I didn't on the first one I PROMISE


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

sf...soz bout the pain but i no my pains probley next..glad your ok tho 

dk...hun i think ive missed something why do you need steriods

j&wm..you didnt offend me babe...soooooooo pleaseeeeeeeeeee dont be sad...i no wot you mean bout the face missing...theres 1 missing in my house 2


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hiya FO,
I'm good.  Did you get your display sorted for your friends shop?  How's clomid treating you?  How are the dogglets?

Any sign of TK?  

Hi DK  

I'm sat here in my p.j's!!!  I started my tablets and injections last Thursday and I am finding that I am dog-tired in the evenings.  

DH has decided that we will have a vegtable patch up the garden and I think it is going to be a great distraction.  He cleared and area today and we have a lot to do before we plant the seeds, so that should while away the time   and it gives us loads more to talk about other than bambinos!!!

PoDdy


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

JW&M..  fingers crossed! I had another 'high' on my monitor tonight.. it hasn't given me 4 in a row before, so as this is the third, I'm guessing [ok, hoping] that tomorrow I 'peak'.. it will be ov day! YaY!     

I have my hot water botty and in my PJ's, all ready for 24. What's everyone up to this evening??

Oh.. and to answer your Q, Lentil, I'm an Employment Officer and Counsellor [still studying - part qualified] 

CU.. thanks, sweetie


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

sf...ohhhh a counsellor....i think i need to see you     

pod..when do you have ivf


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Evening girls,

You are   alot today  

Hey J&WM - I'm all good thanks for asking hun,just cooked sweet and sour pork...Yummy!!! not lost my appeite 
How are you honey?x well I hope,I see that its not long until your test date...   fingers crossed.

Hey Misty - I have rubbed the screen for ya all       

Hiya FO - I had a small sharp pain around belly button area but its hard to explain its like a really quick sharp pain on and off?
How are you feeling now?sorry you have not been feeling well hun x
p.s your dogs are very very cute 

Hiya Pods not seen you on here for awhile,hows things?


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

CU.. gotta laugh.. I can only just about sort myself out, let alone anyone else! Nah.. kidding.. I'm not that bad  I sorted myself out a long time ago. You know where I am if you ever need to vent/off load.. just chat


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Rees  I'll blame you for my elbow screen burn this time then!


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello everyone  
Not a lot happening in my neck of the woods........no temp rise, no SE's nothing......... bloody useless clomid is doing nothing for me yet! havent even bothered with blood tests this month.

Lentil - I am a secondary school teacher in a special school for deaf pupils who use an aural/auditory method of communication (speaking and listening) I qualified 2 years ago  but have been a teacher for 7 and a half years..

Looks like we are in for a few more BFP's this month


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi rees,
How's you? Still mega happy?  

Hi CU,
Technically, I am doing it right now - LOL    It starts with a series of tablets (to bring on AF) and injections (to shut ovaries down), then, when I am fully menopausal, I will have injections to stimulate follie growth.  When they are big enough they collect them and the fertilise them and put them back a couple of days later - and then the dreaded 2WW - which I am already dreading    I hope to test in the first week of March, but it all depends on how I respond to the drugs. 

I love this board more than any of the other boards I've posted on - Cat, is there any sort of reward for the best board on FF?? 

PoD


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Floss Xx  You're still early in your cycle yet, babe.. you never know what might happen!  My friend who is almost 6 months pg, has only ever had fatigue and a little nausea.. otherwise nothing. If it hadn't been for the obvious no af and +test, she reckons she wouldn't have known she was about 14 weeks   ps - You have a fantastic job.

Pod..   exciting times! In case I don't see you or forget to say, GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

just done long post and the screen locked up, short copy

Pod glad its not as bad as clomid, we have veg patch, grown loads last year, bring on spring

Grrrrrrrrrrr forgot what i wrote bum

fo


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

serenfach said:


> Hiya Floss Xx You're still early in your cycle yet, babe.. you never know what might happen!  My friend who is almost 6 months pg, has only ever had fatigue and a little nausea.. otherwise nothing. If it hadn't been for the obvious no af and +test, she reckons she wouldn't have known she was about 14 weeks  ps - You have a fantastic job.


Thanks Babe


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

You're very welcome, Floss 

FO.. my connection always drops [I'm on a laptop with a wifi router] so I always copy my posts before hitting send. Well, almost always anyway lol. It's SO frustrating when you lose one, I know  I've been caught loads of times.

DH and I were going to have a take away once a fortnight or once a month, on a Friday evening.. a liccle treat, so to speak, but as there is a whammo 2hr episode of 24 on tonight, we're having our yummy take away in about an hour. Wahay!! We'll watch 24.. then the megabonkabonkathon begins.. night 1 of 7 nights. Bring on the trumpets! And my horse! Tell John! And someone get me a nice soft cushion for the weekend!  

Later girlies.. have a good evening, whatever you're doing    

ps - re the readings I'm doing.. I will send them tomorrow evening, if that's ok?? I forgot it was Monday night when I said I would have them done tonight.. sorry, girls. Tomorrow, I promise Xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Ladies can i ask you what ml is your opk? 15ml or 30ml? x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

sf...lol  i always wanted to be a couns   i can sort my life out and seem to sort everybody elses out   and been through just about every abuse going  

pod..good luck, i must say i love this board to   

flossyfly...wow a teacher thats wot my daughter wants to be....i no wear to come when we get stuck with homework


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

morning all

what the hell am i doing up this early,  
been awake since 5am and when dh got up at 6 i got up to as was so hungry i felt sick, have had tea and toast and still feel a bit off 

might go get a clearblue test later, see how i feel

hope you all had a good nights sleep  

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

FO - Morning hon . . .did u test in the dark


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Well I have been ogling my chart (just for a change) and have had to come to the realisation that even though I have so many symptoms of pg it is unlikely that they are caused by anything other than the clomid as there is very little chance that anything implanted at 6 dpo and that's when my symptoms started. Stupidly tested with ebay strip which is supposed to be ultra sensitive. If I'd implanted on 6 dpo then surely it would show.

Not having cramps like af at this stage which i normally do but think she will show her ugly head on cd33. Very flat and down, to point I couldn't face work... luckily they all saw me looking and feeling ill yesterday and told me I shouldn't be there. Just wanna curl up and hide from the world.

I can't stand this ttc, but neither can I face coming off the clomid for treatment for the pcos. . . .very confused and don't know what to do for the best.

Sorry to moan but no-one else understand like you do.


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Morning fo hun i replied to you on other thread to! 

Have you tested? what it show Your quiet is that good lol    for you   

Good morning jwm i just wanted to reply to you have already chatted with you about this but wanted to show my support on here to so you dont fill lonely!     xxxxxx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

JAWM -     Please don't feel down.  What can we do to get your     vibe back?  You CAN get pregnancy sypmtoms from 5dpo. The sore boobs and spotting you had are really fabulous early signs    
It's still really early to test. When I was UTD, I used the extra sensitive tests and was testing before AF due.  I got nothing.  I only get a faint whisper when I was a day over  
DK - Morning sweetheart  
FO - Sorry you are still feeling off colour  
Lentil - Aaaargh, you're keeping us in suspense for another day.  You have nerves of steel  
Serenfach - Love your   vibes, my cycle buddy  
Jen - How are you today?
Rees - Thanks for the   There wasn't much left after Serenfach muscled in with her elbow   but I think I got a little bit.  How's the bump coming along?
Flossy Fly - I'm not sure what your chart is up to   it does seem to be a bit up and down.  Have you been taking it at the same time every day?
Podsy - Yes, veggie patch is great idea.  We've got a rabbit proof area where we grow all sorts.  We also have a greenhouse, but a rat tunnelled its way in and stole everything last year  
Love to everybody else.  The sun is shining, so let's all be happy and


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Misty . . . Thanks for ur message it made me   in a good way!

I am sat here whilst typing crying my eyes out on dh! Nice, poor dh doesn't know what to say. 'Why don't u have amonth off the clomid so you feel better . . . . doesn't understand that it's not the clomid it's the not getting pg!

ThinkI'm gonna be proactive and ring my old clinic, who gave me the clomid originally. They told me they'd carry on with clomid if I lost some weight but even though I'm following the GI diet (as suggested by doc) and have been really good since 27th Dec I've not lost a lb. I have been honest with my GP about taking the clomid that I bought in Egypt and she's been brilliant and supportive. I was quite happy to buy from egypt after  speaking to manufacturer to check it's genuine.

She has suggested metformin helps with pcos and weight loss so I think I'm gonna ring the clinic and ask if I can have that through them as it's also good for ttc. The worst they can say is no !

Maybe if I feel proactive then I'll snap out of it!

I'm sorry to be flat, please don't let me spoil anyone else's   I am normally   so think it's just a blip!


----------



## Lettsy (May 28, 2008)

Mornin all 

Shelle - I'm due to test on the 10th February

FO -  Getting up that early wow.  fingers crossed for ya testing!  

JWM - Your chart looks great, try to stay positive hunny   
Re your Q. about jobs - I work for the emergency services and I love every minute of it!

Seren - How's the elbow burn? Hope you enjoyed the takeaway, . . .and the start of the bonkathon  where does the horse come in to it? 

Jenny - cycle buddy, I know what you mean this month seems to go on forever, it's only day 8. 

Lentil - Yoo Hoo, any news

Poddy- Good luck with your treatment hunny, how's the injections going? 

DK, Floss, CU, Rees, J9, Misty, and everyone else 

Off for an induction at the gym this morning 

Sx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

JAWM - Go for it.  It's always sensible to have a back up plan. I'm so sorry I made you   though, but I hope it helped   Have you tried cutting out dairy?  Also, try my chick pea surprise... a can of chick peas, a can of tinned tomatoes, and a chopped up stick of celery.  Heat it all up and add seasoning to taste.  It's really yummy, and filling. You can have it on its own, or with brown rice - YUM! I promise you, it really works.  But you know, you really shouldn't be dieting when you could be UTD  
Lettsy - How are you today?  I'm very impressed by your gym trip.  Hope you have fun x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey misty u ok hun xxxxx  

Letsy wow going to the gym well done u   Wish i could x x

Jwm sorry got booted off! Back now! your ok the bath i guess


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello only me,

well i went back to bed and just got up, lazy cow,
had second breakfast, tut tut, but makes my tummy feel better,

did test in the dark with a cheapy one and bfn going to buy one from Boots later  

JWM~   i so know how ya feeling hun, hang in there,   its still way to early for you to be testing, af could be as late as thurs for me so i'm doing the same.  

Misty~ you are one sick puppy,   chick peas, toms and celery, that is just plan wrong  

Let~ have fun at the gym, i love my gym when i used to go last year

DK~ you guys will be the first to know if i get a bfp, had 2 sharp pains this am,  

soz if i've missed ya out

fo


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi girls... sorry I am at work so no time for lots of personals.

My CM is nowhere to be seen  

Also, my temp is still plummeting (see my chart)

To make it worse, we tried to  last night and I think the pressure just got to us so for the first time in our relationship we "failed".  Gutted.  

Going to try again tonight.  Mr Bellini was really cheesed off with himself.  It's not his fault - there's loads of external things going on in Bellini-land which aren't helping.

Can I please have some baby bubbles please?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey fo good good cant wait now to hear your news, U back from boots yet lol!!!!! This is your month i can fill it!     .

Misty lovely you still here? How you feeling today?  

Bellini hun dont worry to much about  The more you worry about it the less likely it is to happen just do it and   do it because you enjoy it not cause you need to do it....lots tonight for you  The temp dropping is not a bad thing to be honest love it could be ovulation, wait a few days and see if it rises  your on the same day as me and today my temp took a lil drop so ov is on her way i hope  x x 

Where is everyone! HELLO (wow its like an echo) lol


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Oh and also DK, sorry to drill you!!!, I am getting pains in my stomach which are like a v mild version of when the dye goes in for the HSG.

What on earth is that

I am going mad here.


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

No hun your not its ovulation, im getting it today to  So should be any time really  Are you using opt?

I am had neg - all week so far, i test twice a day as it has changed in the evening for me before! Im normally around day 16/17/18 to ov so few days yet! xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi girls
Bellini - I'm going to hazard a guess here... I think that you are going to ovulate any day now.  I think the pains you are experiencing are your ovaries revving up ready to release an egg.  Your chart looks fine, don't worry.  You'll probably get a huge lift tomorrow or the day after, and probably get the ewcm too.  
As for the BMS failing, well it does happen.  It's a lot of  pressure for our dh's.  If my dh can't 'complete' the task in hand, I jump on top and thump away until he does   sometimes, you just gotta do what you gotta do   especially if it's ov time   there's no escape  
DK - Hiya there.  I was feeling a bit of a wreck this morning to be honest, but I've managed to pull myself out of my pit of despair and I'm feeling more upbeat now   You're sounding happier now as well.  Woohooo, any day now there's going to be a BFP.... I can feel it


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Im glad your feeling better misty lovely, must of given you such a shock! I agree witht the ^bms^ we just have to do what we got to do!  

Sometimes it hard to perform as they fill they have to! Just enjoy it bellini,,,

Not feeling good today misty at all, really poo if im honest so worried i not going to ov as my temp not dropped yet! But i normally about day 16 to be honest so prob start getting + on opt tomorow or thurs! Just hate all the witing i really do! x

I can fill it to its going to be either fo or lentil Or Both!


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel.  It's horrible waiting    You don't always get a dip before ov, so don't worry about that.  The nurse saw a lovely bit eggy so it's got to pop out some time soon  
Yes!  FO, Lentil and JAWM!!!  And that's just going to be the beginning!!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello all

well its 13dpo and its a     i know i'm not due on til may be thurs but it would show by now

sorry to let you all down, curled up on the sofa feeling a bit s**t

not got much to say soz  

fo


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Fire Opal said:


> Hello all
> 
> well its 13dpo and its a   i know i'm not due on til may be thurs but it would show by now
> 
> ...


Ohhh hunnnnn 

It's still early days. You might have a late implanter. You still aren't "late" are you? I'd give it to the weekend and test again.

Sending you a hug


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

FO -     I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Fo - I love you to bits hun, but please stop torturing yourself.  You should only be testing on the day you are due or later and you know that.  Sneaking a quick test beforehand is fine as long as you don't expect a BFP, but torturing yourself on a daily basis is awful.
You might be putting yourself through all this torture when you are actually BFP!

Big hugs.    

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you are all having a good day.

N x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry for lack of personals.

FO - sorry you got a BFN - you were so   all the way along. It is so hard so just give yourself ann those pooches some love xx

Thanks for asking after me everyone. The Hosp have said that the right hand side of my Dad's heart is failing and thats why he feels so poorly. I just feel like screaming at them to just get a move on and transfr him to the heart hosp and they are still waiting for a bed. Also there are a couple of people on his ward that have Alzheimers which is awful for them but its really getting my Dad down with all their odd behaviour.

well ladies - I did a test and got nothing. It was a digital test - didnt say error, didnt say BFP, didnt say BFN. I am now going to wait until Sat and do another then if no AF by then.....what the *&&*^ is going on....?

x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Misty i hate it, my temp was low for 2days then rised so i though woo hoo now its dropped again today again though woo hoo i ov but its only tiny dip so maybe tomorow it might drop a bit more, i always have dips before hun but i dont normally ov til about cd16/17/18 so got few days yet just worrying over nothing i know im silly! Yes she/he said it was great size and ready any hour so   for me!

JWm is Preg i just no it! Not sure for fo and lentil but i so hope they have there     ladies

Fo hun its not over no, they say inplantion can take from 6-12dpo and if your only 13 days then no it needs another least 2otr 3 days to start producing hgc so could be about 15dpo so dont give up yet!   else you get that! And dont say sorry its not your fault missy! x x  

Hey knikki hun how you doin lovely? x x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers guys

Knik~i know i'm being a div,   thanks for your wise words x
Len~ soz about ya dad  
Bel, Mist , DK 

fo


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Fo - I know it doesn't make it any easier hun.

DK - hello hun.  I am fine.  Wishing my life away.  Roll on my 12 week scan!!!

N x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Fo just chill and wait til your late and your going to get your  i know it!   for you! x

Nik i know its hard hun but dont wish the pregnacy away, it will come soon enough i promise! You had any scan yet? 6/8week one?x x


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

DK - I had a scan at 6 weeks and 2 days.  Everything was fine.
Just want another scan now so I know baby is happy and healthy.


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

O yh sorry hun i see that in your sig box sorry not to with it today! im sure everything ok hun, u still fill preg?testing still x x


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

I definitely feel pregnant.  I am as sick as a dog!  Very nauseous and trying to smile about it and be grateful I feel so crappy...
Only done 2 tests in total randomly.  One when I was in Thailand and another the day I got home.


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Knikki sounds like things are going fab, good to be feeling sick that is a good sign,  hope your next scan comes along soon  

Hi DK you were right I got confused with the scans, sounds like yours went well    , mine is tomorrow at 8am

Fo -   I really hope you are just late with implantation and that it is bfp.

Sorry not many personals real busy at work this week and not much time left what with the scan appts tomorrow and probably Friday.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to let you know i had a faint but dev there + on opk  so i reckon in the morning  i will have 2 clear line and a  on me cbd! 

Woo hoo...

Jenny Good luck for your scan tomorow babe! x x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

well have kicked my self up the    cleaned up the house and ironed dh's work shirts
had a shower and wearing nice clothes for when dh comes home, instead of me in slob out clothes and laying on the sofa, it can't fun for him coming home to a tired mess when i haven't been working,  

just want af to get on with it so i can have a clomid free month, been thinking that i might not chart next month, to try and not think about it, sadly even might give coming on here a little break but would be back in March when i start IVF, 

not sure how i feel at the mo, 

fo


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi FO - You know, I was just thinking the same thing.  Maybe not good for emotional wellbeing to be on here and obsessing with tcc all the time   But then, I decided that actually all you girls on here really cheer me up when I'm feeling down. But more importantly, I really care about you lot, and I couldn't just not keep checking for BFPs.  Whatever you decide, you know that we're here for you  
DK - That's great news.  Wonder what you've got lined up for this evening...   
Jen - Hi, hope you have great news at the scan tomorrow. I'll be thinking about you.  Let us know how it goes 
Lentil - Sorry to hear about your Dad. It must be frustrating for him to be stuck in an unsuitable ward.  Sometimes I wonder what goes on in hospitals?  They have so many managers but they must all be daft. Well, let's hope you get your BFP xxx
JAWM - How are you now, sweetheart?  
Love to all the rest of you xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Mist ya a star, thank you for being there.  

I just can't get my head round how i feel, how ttc can take over ya life and mind. no matter how sure you are that you won't test early you can't stop ya self.

fo


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

We all do it though.  I was testing from 8dpo last month, so don't beat yourself up about cracking...
And I've just ordered 50 (!!!) cheapy pee sticks off ebay!!! So I'm a fellow pee stick adict ;-) 
We never learn, because nothing can ever extinguish our hope and belief that one day it will happen.  Why it takes longer for us, I don't know... but I do know that we will all get there in the end, one way or another.
We just got to have faith x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Evenin' m'ladies 

Misty, ya like one great big  vibe! Loved your posts on here today.. comforting and positive. Love it! 

JW&M.. and FO.. aah, what can you say?? Apart from *_grabs laptop screen and shouts as loud  as I can*_ GET THAT  BACK!" Do I have to come around and whip yer   Cos I will ya know!! 
Seriously.. it's  It's really  But the last time you had a BFN was ****e, too.. but you kept going. You're still here. You're still strong and you're both still in with as good a chance. If not this month, then next month.. if not then, the month after. All of us here know how difficult this is and it doesn't get any easier.. BUT.. remember 2 things: half the reason you're feeling like you are, is due to hormones raging through your every fibre right now. Secondly, you cannot put your life in hold << that is the most important one, because ultimately the stress, heartache, waiting, constant hopes and thoughts about it all, can and will lead you to ill health. Ill health = less of a chance 

You probably think I'm waffling gob  and that's ok.. we don't all think/feel the same way about stuff and I can only speak from my own perspective - and the above works for me. It's why I can hold off testing until I'm meant to. It's why I can spend a whole day at work or out with DH, not thinking about ttc at all - granted, it doesn't happen like that every day, but just the day off now and again works wonders  Do whatever you need to do, for YOU, to look after YOU mentally and physically. You never know, a change of approach might bring you a BFP when you least expect it   Ok.. soapbox waffle over  I hope you're both holding up ok Xx

I won't add anymore personals, else this post will turn into a frikkin book! I'm going to be selfish for a moment and ask for some advice: I've been in so much pain today, it's just not real  I feel like I can't touch anywhere across my abdomen, it feels so fragile. Sharp intense pains and a constant dull ache both sides of my groin and down into my inner thighs [which feel like jelly right now] and nausea on and off all day. My CFBM just gave me ANOTHER high [that's 4 in a row - I usually only ever have 2 and then 'peak'] but no sign of the 'peak' yet. I have no cm again todaym either. I'm walking with a hunchback, because I feel like I can't stand up straight. This must be ov close by, surely?? My question is [well, 2 actually] -- does anyone else have really painful ov? I've never had anything like this before.. And have I maybe gone too far with all the juices and fruits etc etc.. is that why my ovaries have gone beserk?? Gawd, it's so frustrating, because mentally I'm tip top!  - physically, I couldn't be further from it 

And just what the hell is my temp doing?! 

[oioi.. you can all wake up now!! lol]  to all and much


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Jeeeessssss Serenfach looking at your chart you are one hot mamma   
Where as I am frosty like frostie the snowman BBRRrrrrrrr

Your pain sounds like clomid causing your ov's to enlarge and stretch OOOwwwwww Fingers crossed


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

DK - Hi hon, sorry I missed u . . . BF ended up staying til 3! Lovely but hard as spent hours looking at blooxy buggies and blooming marvellous! Nice   HOPE ur right I am UTD . . . will kiss ur cyberfeet if ur  

Misty  - -Thanks hon for ur lovely message!   How ru feeling? Getting ready for the   marathon?? Or are you already halfway through   I am gonna try ur chick pea thing as I love all the ingredients! I'm not dieting as such just trying to be really healthy, which is probably why the weight isn't shifting! However, I feel much healthier for all the good stuff I'm eating! 
I couldn't do without you ladies on here, so even when I think it might be increasing my obsession, I need to keep up with u lot! I agree about caring about everyone even though have never met . . . strange isn't it! 

Letts - -Awwww Thanks hon, I will try to kick myself into being   again. How did the gym induction go this morning?  

FO - -     Oh hon I'm so sorry! Mind you if u only implanted cd12 it still won't show! I know I'm a rich one to talk as I test early but it really isn't over yet. Have a good cry, choc bar, cuddle WHATEVER you need to get ur heart over this ache that a bfn always causes     Glad the cleaning helped . . . I'd miss u on here hun but if u need a break I TOTALLY understand, sometimes I just think I need to avoid anything that reminds me of ttc  

Bellini  - - Ur chart looks like ur heading for ov   Clomid can make ur temps higher on the days u take it so it can make ur chart look a bit haywire.... it should be clear still when u ov and temp rises!     My dh has had problems in past when it's all been about trying, and however hard we tried to say it wasn't we both knew it was  cos we were timing it! He says it does get easier, also missing a night won't make a huge difference! Sorry ur cm still absent, are you drinking at least 2 ltr of water a day, taking evening primrose oil or flaxseed and vit e? As well as grapefruit juice and pineapple juice? I wouldn't panic hon, some women only get it for a couple of hours but   still get through!

Len - - What is going on is a faulty test! Not u hon  . . .  u on cd33 if I remember right? Well everyday  stays away is just adding to the already huge chances ur on ur way to a  ! I am so sorry about ur dad.... here's loads of get well soon           for you both that he'll be moved to where he needs to be SOON and makes a speedy and full recovery!

Knikki - - -enjoy it hun but I can understand wanting to get to the magical 12 wk mark safely!     

Jenny - good luck with the scans hon   u get loads of lovely follies!

Seren - - Regarding ur soap box waffle . . . .ur DEAD RIGHT! As for your pain, if you've tried the tips shared on here I would maybe suggest ringing ur clinic for a check up tomorrow if it hasn't gone a bit. 

Had a look at ur chart and although a little difficult to read as only 6 temps before this rise, I would say that ur chart looks like ov yesterday. My chart showed ov the day BEFORE I was at my most uncomfortable (hardly able to walk etc). It's a big temp shift and if it stays up for another 2 days I think it'll be detected. A good way to check is to enter a couple of high temps (similar to todays) for the next 2 or three days . . .it will detect ov! You can then remove the temps until u actually get to that day! Hope that makes sense!  

FLOSSY! - -How are you lovely lady?    

TK, Reesy , and anyone else who hasn't posted today hope ur all ok!?!?!?

Well I got angry with myself today after meltdown   I rang a private cons today and had a chat and he will help me treat pcos, lose weight WHILE continuing the clomid!!!! Will be taken in conjunction with metformin. Just need a referral to him from gp which will be Mon! 

Also rang Bourn Hall Clinic who run a scheme where if dh donates sperm means we can have treatment up to the value of £2950! This can be a single round of IVF, iui's more ovarian stimulation with monitoring! It takes 6 months and I need to lose the weight first but it's there in the near future should we need it! 

I think I just felt alone medically even though gp been helpful, and felt a bit lost. . . . now I feel like I have something to look forward to in 6 months, and a bit more proactive I feel much better  

I was a TYPICAL woman though and went shopping online to cheer myself up! And came away having booked a holiday   We're back off to Egypt again for two weeks in sharm and a trip to Luxor to see the valley of the kings (did pyramids last summer FANTASTIC!). Boys are thrilled as I gave in and agreed to same hotel as it was FAB for all of us, the Egyptians were just sooooooo lovely and welcoming. We normally try somewhere diff each time but it was fab . . .swimming was like being in finding nemo  

So I want and need to say THANK YOU to each and everyone of u who have basically got me through the lowest day I've had since m/c in Aug!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Oohhhhhhhhhhh cheeky I know . . .could you blow me bubbles? I need all the help I can get!

XX Nik


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Guys

How are we all??

Sorry not been on for a while, been doing stupid shift all week !! I am physically exhausted !!

No signs of being PG, so just waiting for AF to show up and start again !!

Will catch up more on my days off !

Love Sarah x x


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

bubbles blown to J&WM


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Floss.. if I could just pass on some of my hot hot hot to you, we'd both find a good balance!

JW.. thanks Xx Yeah, I think I will ring the clinic tomorrow. I've got a bomping headache kickin in now, too.

I went straight to Tesco after work and then home, a quick cuppa cha and straight here. I'm still in my work clothes.. 4 inch heels are _not_ the most comfortable of things to me right now lol  I'm so lazy. I feel dreadful, so I'm off to get my PJ's and hit the couch for the rest of the evening.

Have a good evening, girls.. keep safe Xx I'll get to the personals tomorrow


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

j&wm...hi hun ive been egypt its the best holiday ive had i went to sharm el shake to....we stayed at lti grand azure it was great...wear are you staying


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

FF - -Thanks for the bubble! How ru hon?  

Seren - -Have a good chill out!

Cu - -How ru hon?   I wasn't keen on Egypt and refused for yrs, the bombings, attitude to women etc etc BUT gavein and went to sharm for 3 wks last yr and it was the most amazing holiday! We stayed at the royal albatros moderna . . on recommendation . . .you wouldn't choose it compared to some of the others as no water slides etc. It was the loveliest hotel holiday I've ever had! The place was spotless and constantly had people cleaning and tidying etc. The staff were welcoming and friendly to us and the kids.... The food and rooms was immaculate and the whole attititude towards women was one of total respect! I can't say enough good things about it!

Made a bit of a boo boo though as can only fly up to 33 wks, and if by some miracle I got utd this month i'd be nearly 34 wks! Ooooppppp . . . .mind you more likely to get my holiday from free than getting a bfp  

What was the grand azure like? We have only booked flights so might chance somewhere else? The family rooms were actually like 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms so that was lovely!
XX Nik


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey J&WM, I am OK thanks. Don't think Clomid has done anything again this cycle unless by some miracle cause my temps are so low. I am one cold lady lol. So am just waiting for round 3 to start. I see we are on the same dosage......... bloody PCOS has buggered my ovaries up and they are probably gonna need more time to wake up. 
 floss

I have started taking NAC which is supposed to help with PCOS. Here is some interesting info on a really good website for anyone interested.

http://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/nac.html

/links


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Evening

Just a flying visit.  Haven't had much of a chance to log on today.  Just want to say hope everyone is well and getting on good with oving, bms'ing or 2ww'ing.  Having an early night.  Sweet dreams all.  

J9
x


----------



## jude1978 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Not much of an update from me - still no sign of AF, tested again (neg), and yesterday managed to take one of my clomid tabs instead of metformin so slowly losing my mind! 

Loads and loads of vibes to you all  

Jude x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Jude.. J9.. Floss.. DK.. Lentil.. Misty.. CU.. Jenny.. JW.. FO.. Sarah and anyone I missed 

Have a good day all.. have a Cadbury's Caramel day  

If anyone who knows who understands charting [as opposed to me right now] can you suggest what the flippin eck is going on with mine, please?? From what I understand of it so far, and considering my symps last couple of days, I'd say I ov'd yesterday.. or is it today?!  But my monitor told me yesterday was a 'high', not a 'peak'. So.. errm.. help??

ps - I've NOT forgotten the readings for those of you waiting.. I just wasn't well last night at all. Sorry girls. I'll sort them out asap Xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies how are we all today?any new from the ladies testing  

Well me umm bit weird! I though ovulation was going to be today, i have had 2 strong lines on the cheapy strip test but no  on my cbd  Umm not sure whats going on, my temp has took a dive so it must be happening?maybe tomorow i need advise ladies god im worried! x x .

Help me please! X X


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Morning girls, and the theme of the day today is    

Jen - Hope all is going well at the scan today.  I'm  for lovely healthy follies and a nice healthy lining for you 
FO - How are you today?   
Serenfach - What on earth would we do without you?  It's great having somebody out there who will whip our    if we don't behave   What you say makes total sense, and really gives me a lift when I read it.  OK, some days are harder than others, but it does make all the difference so thank you  
Now, the pains and your temps.  I don't know what on earth is going on with your temps   Are you taking them at the same time every day?  Sometimes, the chart makes more sense as the days go by. Hope this is what's going to happen with yours. At the moment, I can only guess that ov is happening now or about to happen because of the pains you are having.  Now, last month I had the pains (where I was bent over and looking like I was constipated).  They lasted 2 days.  I had BMS two nights before and the night before the pains started, and BMS the evening of the first day of pain.  No BMS after that. That was all it took to get a BFP so all I can suggest is that you have BMS even if it hurts (and it did hurt!) Sorry Seren   I know it's yuk, but it will be worth it if you get UTD  
JAWM - Ooooh, lucky girl going to Egypt again!  I would love to go, but am scared of flying   Well done for being proactive, getting the next stage of your treatment sorted and organising a treat to look forward to.  You get 10 out of 10 and a big shiny gold star   I've converted them into bubbles for you  
Sarah - Hope AF stays away   Which one are you in the pic?
RJ - We haven't heard from you for a while.  Hope you are OK, sweetheart  
Lentil - Is today the day I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of     Hope you get your BFP x
J9 - Hello, lovely   Your chart is looking great.  And you're on magic round 2! You got any symptoms yet?   
Jude - Glad you're OK after taking the wrong pill   You know that if you get UTD this time, we'll all be doing it next month  
DK - Good morning to you   I'm not sure about your chart.  I still think that it is going to zoom up any day.  Just keep on going with the BMS.  Everything is looking great for you this month, so keep up the   vibe  

Advice please... I've bought some OPKs for the first time ever (well, they were so cheap on ebay it was rude not to  ).  If you get a second line that's lighter than the control, does that mean that ov is approaching, or does it mean nothing at all? Any advice about these cheapy OPK testing strips would be greatly appreciated.  They scare me  

Hi Flossy, CU, all the UTDers and anybody else I've missed xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey misty huni good morning you ok lovely Well as i just said i got 2 strong lines on the cheap ebay stick but no  on my cbd so not sure whats going on! I think if its really faint dont count it, if you dont need to swint  to see it then its a line, i had a faint line yesterday so thought maybe today will be the day and when did it this morning was well strong but no  on my cbd so confused      We same day aint we misty? Cd 15 for me! x x 

Jenny good luck with your scan today, make sure you tel us all how you get on! And cu good luck huni! x x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

What's a CBD? I'm   I don't know after all this time


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Cbd= Clear blue digital... I dint get my  smily face  to say i ovulating but got very strong 2 lines on my ebay sticks! X


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

hi girls popping in being nosey!  

DK and Misty i would just get busy as often as you can, as least if you have some in there hopefully it will stay alive if you miss a day  depending on your acidity of course   i didn't always feel like it but i had sex anyway i was semen hungry as i knew i needed it 

i used sticks and CBD, couldn't understand sticks so just kept havin sex and when i got my smiley i had some more lol 


bubsxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey bubs look at you and that stunning bump  Looking good lovley!

Had it last night, going have it tonight to, hard as jack and dh being at work but least its once a night should be ok shouldnt it? 
I had 2 strong lines on the ebay sticks bubs but no   on me cbd, when i released the stick though there was 2 blue lines so maybe its happening?maybe tomorow?my temp has took a dive so somethings got to be happening! 

xxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Morning . . .

Hi Seren, Had a peek at ur chart hon  Your temp for yest has a white circle which indicates something in your entry suggesting temp may not be reliable. I you ignore yest then todays temp is mor ein line, suggesting u haven't ov'd yet (according to chart. . . .it could be today though)

Found this on ff help for you;

When temperatures fluctuate a great deal, it is usually due to inconsistencies in temperature taking methods. Make sure you are taking your temperature at the same time every day, when you first wake up, after a solid block of sleep, and with a BBT thermometer. If you are doing all this and are still getting rocky temperatures, you can try taking your temperature vaginally. Some women notice more stable temperatures when taking their temperature vaginally.

Temperatures can also fluctuate a great deal when you are not ovulating, or when you have delayed ovulation. If you are taking your temperatures accurately and are still having large temperature fluctuations and no clear ovulation pattern, then this might be the case.

Hope this helps x x 

DK - - Am answering ur question on msn hon! Just to save me typing it twice 

Misty - - I use the ebay ultra sensitive opks, and have had a line that's nearly as dark, discounted it as a - but it was actually + ! How reliable opks r depends totally on whether u have anything else that might affect the results. PCOS (which I have) can give frequent false results due to hormone imbalance. The 'bible' says that to confirm ov absolutely u should observe temp shift and cm. If line is getting darker I would just use it as an excuse to  anyway  Hope this helps. Thanks for your lovely message by the way hon! Bubbles right back at ya!

Jenny GOOD LUCK hon   

Hey Bubkin how ru? Good I hope 

Hi to everyone else who has not appeared yet!

XX Nik


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey Yeah i am great thanks, getting stressed out with the house thing as some scumbag gazumped us lol


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

We were gazumped when I was pg with ds1 in 2000! If I'd have found them I'd have hurt them! 

Try not to stress . . .u'll find an even better house for you and ur bubba!   

Loving the updated pic!


XX Nik


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

hi everybody... 
how are we all today
ive got my scan today at 12.00 am getting worried now  
good luck jennyw on your scan hun 
dk..hi hun i dont use opk's never have so dont really understand
hi j&wm..hi hun how are you today


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

CU good luck for your scan   

I am real busy at the moment with work and the scans but just thought I would give you a quick update.

At my scan this morning there were loads of little follicles - they now think I have PCOS - Serenfach looks like we are in really similar position.  I have another scan on Friday so hopefully only 1 or 2 grow and good news is there was a bigger one on the left hand side which is my good side praying it grows     Lining still wasn't that good but could be the clomid and maybe we will need IVF.

Other news is that me & DH are now very very near the top of the NHS IVF list which is a big shock because we thought it was going to be 18-24 months wait and now it could be anytime in the next 3 months.  I'm so busy I haven't got time to take this news in really.

Will be back later in the week to do full personals.

Thinking about you all,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Morning Everyone

How are we all??

*Misty* - I am the blonde on the photo !!

*JennyW* - Glad it looks like you will be starting IVF soon, good luck hun

*Clomiduser* - Hi hun, good luck with your scan fingers crossed you have a nice juicey folli there 

Right hello to everyone else .. I am off to do usual jobs for my day off.

Take Care all
Sarah x x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Cu - - -GOOD LUCK hon        Lots of lovely juicy follies for you I  

I am good thanks, AF due next wed but that's 16dpo so hoping to see no temp drop on mon then will test as it'll be 14dpo. Got loads of symptoms but just don't feel pg if that makes sense! Consolin myself with holidays  

XX Nik


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey cu good luck with your scan today i did send a message earlier to you but i think you must of missed it! Hope everything goes ok hun, i have a feeling you will have at least 2 big ones  I getting good at this now  keep us all posted please! How u feeling today xx  

Sarah hi hun not sure we spoken before but hi, how are you

Jenny sorry to hear of your news, lets   its not pcos and just your follies aint grown to big yet!   for your follies babe!  

JWM i aint missing you aint huni just we already spoken about this


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you DK - hope you are doing well too,

Just found out from the hospital that we are at the top of the IVF list now but we have to do our 6 months of clomid first and then maybe consider IUI before they will be the IVF.  This explains why people who are have not been on the list so long are now going ahead with their IVF.


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello all

 had mild af pains in bed last night, temp still the same, slept til 10 again, 12 hrs sleep  
TMI lay there thinking oh no af is here as could feel some thing running out went to the loo and it was loads of creamy white lotion CM yuk, 
so hungry making me feel sick, had toast but still feeling icky, 

glad i'm having my thyroid checked again in feb as worried that its gone more underactive, as so tired all the time no engery and eating loads, 

hope ya all ok   to all, soz no personals as just not in the mood 

fo


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks everybody...im ready 2 go now ive got to get petrol on the way.. 
dk...i seem to think ive got 2 aswell...well i hope sooooooo...you seem better on this month clomid 

j&wm..i have been focusing on holidays for the past 2 years and i said to dp i dont want another holiday i want a baby instead   

fo..sorry you are getting af pains...but you get  af pains when you are pg  

jenny..soz bout the scan hun i hope that they grow in time...i have pcos thats why i dont ovulate on my own  

well im off now and i will let you no when im back


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Fo my lovely dont give up hope yet its not over til she shows her face! Be       

Jenny i so    for you that its just they not grown properly yet and no pcos....Thats fantastic news about the ivf though, u and fo going through it together  ooo exciting times ahead! Lets prey though that its not needed and this is your month! Im doing ok thanks huni!Bit down about the opk but trying keep positive  x x  

CU Good luck huni let us know when your back, let me know if gemma is there also as she has not returned my calls yet and she was not in on monday when i had mine it was mr halloob! x x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

CU - - Can't wait to hear ur news! How sad am I that I am booking so that if pg can still fly . . . we live in hope  

FO - - -   Can't really tell from chart hon .... though temp still above coverline so looks   How many days after dpo does af normally arrive for u? From your prev chart it looks like u got another 2 days? 

AF pains could pg still hon, as could the cm .

Did you test again? Anyway take care hon . ..


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone

Well, I didn't sleep through again - woke up at 4am again - grrr.

Anyhoo, took my temp at 4am and it was over 36 but then when I woke at 6.45 it was 35.89.  Either way, it's gone up a teensy bit so please God let this be it!


Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Bellini - - -Ur chart looks promising for ov hon I think ur right  

Good luck with busy day then  

XX Nik


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Just a quick log on to see if any BFP's?  

Misty - Thanks for your positive comments re my chart.  Thing is I've never done one before so I had no idea if it was good or not.  No symptoms no but I would expect it would be too early anyway.

Back on after work girls.  Must go as I am staaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrving  

J9
x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi J9   hope you are doing well - don't work too hard

yes where are those BFPs?


Hi Bellini - hope its you next, temps sound good


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey bellini, j9 and misty hope your all having a nice afternoon! x x 

Cu where u at my lovely? x x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

hi everyone in back...sorry to keep you all waiting 
well im smileing  as i have 2 follies size  right..19mm  left 16mm and lineing is 9.6 and im only on day 12 mr halloob said it was really good much better than when i was on clomid...he said i would ov tommrow night of friday time

dk..my friend you must be psychic 

j&wm...soz i took so long


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Was it mr hallob again? Umm guess gemma must be off sick!   for gemma!

OOOOOOOOO scary im getting good at this, thats great hun Good size 2, 19mm one will be the one that goes hun so thats good size  And lining at 9.6 is great to so   this is your month hun! Woo hoo I had my scan on day 13 so was only a day ahead of you  Do u have msn cu? x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Aaargh! Girls, I am cracking up... I've gone from squinting at HPTs to squinting at OPKs... 

Now, to be honest, I'm not really expecting to ov this month after the m/c, however..... if you hold my OPK up to the light, there is the tiniest, flimsiest suggestion of a mark there.  Is this negative, or is it just possible that my ovs are thinking about doing the biz for me

DK - I need you psychic powers on this one, my dear!  Am I going to ov  I don't care when, I just want it to happen  
CU - That is brilliant news   Lining sounds bril too.  Are you another brazil nut eater?
J9 - Hope you had a lovely lunch.  Yes, I think you should send your chart to Toni Weschler and ask her to put in her next book.  It's lovely  
Bellini - I agree with JAWM.  Chart starting to look like it's about to shoot up.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you  
JAWM - You gotta live in hope, sweetheart.  Imagine what a great holiday it will be if you have a little beanie on board (mind you, he/she will probably want to go back again when he/she's a bit older  )
FO - Sorry to repeat what others have said to you, but AF pains really are a sign of being UTD. I'm still   for you x
Jen - That's strange that they haven't ruled out PCOS already.  Isn't it diagnosed with a blood test?  Anyway, I'm glad that they are looking after you, and if (that's a big IF, because I still think it might) but if Clomid doesn't work at least you know that you are going straight onto the next stage of treatment.  Not being left in limbo which is such a horrible place to be  
Sarah - That's a great pic.  I tell you what, us Clomid ladies are a beautiful bunch   I was so sad to read about your ttc history.  I hope you are OK, and hope we get to know you a bit better x
Lentil - Any news yet? Hope you and your Pa are OK  
Serenfach - Hope you are having a lovely afternoon x
Love to all the rest, especially our lovely UTDers who continue to advise, inspire and give us hope xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG

I always test twice when ovulating once in the morning and once when dh gets in, 

Ladies i have a strong line on the ebay sticks within 2secs woo and a  So over the moon! YAY! off to bed now   and lots of it lol! x x x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

You have fun, DK!!!    
And when you do your John Wayne walk to your computer afterwards, give me some advice please on my earlier question


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Well hello ladies

I am back from hairdressers and feel all pampered!

*Misty* - Thanks for your comments, It hasn't been an easy ride over the last few years but hopefully 2009 will be better !!

Have we not got any BFPs yet?? There must be someone this month who does it !!!   

Take Care all

Will catch up later after me tea,

Love Sarah xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

Misty - I always go for the smiley face ov tests I know they are expensive but has driven me mad before looking and thinking so is that it or not.  And even when you do ov it doesn't always show, last time I had scans I'd defo ov'd and it didn't show up on the test.  So if in doubt BMS.  Also I noticed on the packet I had it said do not go to the loo for 4 hours and no excessive drinking so I have been trying to do that.

DK -      get busy

CU - that is great news from your scan, good luck    .  Can I ask you question - did you mean your lining was better now?

Hi Sarah

Got to go catch you all later,

Jenny
xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

dk...woo hoo go girl...i bet dh is happy it was mr haloob i didnt see gemma but he sent another girl to her room so maybe she was there..bms...bms...bms 

mistyw...a line is a line they say...there is no reason you wouldnt ov...just cos you had mc i wouldnt say it will affect ov the next month...sooooooo take it as ov i would   no hun i dont eat brazil nuts i dont do anything its just the letrozole its better for the lineing and cm i get loads of it now.. 

sarah30...hope your hair do is nice wot did you have done

jennyw...my lineing used to be 8.6ish on clomid and since ive been on letrozole its now better it was 10.6 last month and 9.6 this month but i had the scan earlier this month so i guess it will thicken by tommrow...do you no wot your lineing was?  and follie sizes

girls...i do recoment letrozole its much nicer than clomid and i feel normal on it so did cat and after 14yrs letrozole got her preggers


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info CU.  I don't know anything about Letrozole why do you get that instead of clomid?

I didn't ask what the measurements are this time, all I know is there was one on the left hand side that was slightly bigger and we are going back on Friday to see if that one has grown and the others haven't.  I am a bit worried that I have overstimmed again as there were lots of small follicles on both sides.  Last cycle my lining was only 6.6.  The nurse was trying to be positive but this sounds really bad to me.  I also asked her if it varied cycle to cycle and she said no, it is probably the effect of the clomid that is making it worse so probably won't be any better this time.  I'm thinking about having another private appt with the consultant to try to get a realistic view of my chances but I am wondering if I do that too soon will I be wasting my money.  Am I just being too negative or do I really have a chance?  Who knows really?  I am really worried that if I do get pregnant the lining is so poor could lead to a miscarriage.


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

jennyw...ive got pcos and i had clomid for 4 months it just caused me so meny problems (se's) i hated the stuff if this stuff over stims you why have they not gave you something elseclomid does not agree with every1...thats why i got letrozole and i really do like the stuff and i knew this would get me my bfp(well it will i mean )ivf is such a big step theres loads they can do before that i would ask for something else why you are waiting for ivf...i no injections are very good that would be my next step but really i no i wont need them    its all about being positive...my gyne is very good and i no you only normally get letrozole from a re


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Well ladies im back lol and fully loaded lol wont be moving now for few hours lol dont want them swimmers moving out now do i! 

Jenny  hope your feeling better this afternoon and more     it was just slow growing follies and not pcos! X X

Sarh hun hi,  i said hi a few times not sure if you missed it but hey again! X X  

Misty my lovely il go look at your chart hang on! X X 

Cu i think gemma is off as i been trying to ring her since monday with no joy and left messgaes etc but no getting back to me, never mind now i ovulating woo hoo  So pleased for you though, for day 12 thats great size and lining  I was day 13 when i had mine!  so quite near you! 
   for us all!

J9 hi  x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Seeing as your temp took at dive yesterday hun i reckon your ovulating at time hun to be honest! I reckon today tomorow at the latest!   and lots of it!  x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow CU you are so positive it really does sound like this month could be the one for you


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

*CU* - glad all went well for you today .. I have just been and had my roots sorted but you always feel good when you get back from hairdressers!!

*DK* - Hi hun .. sorry I find it really hard to keep up with you lot .... you all psot so much !!!!!!

Well I can smell my homemade lasagna so gonna go off to eat it ... speak later !!

Sarah x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Evening all 

CU..  great news on the follie front! Same for you too, DK..  and lol @ 'fully loaded' 

Jenny..  sorry to hear it might be PCOS, sweetie. Nurse told me at the scan last month, that I was suspect PCO, not PCO'S'. They don't confirm PCO'S' until they have done extra tests, apparently. I don' think they even worry about PCO. I've not been called for any tests [so far] and PCO is not such a big bad. These days, PCO'S' isn't, either.. there are lots of ways to treat it.

When I was wondering about my womb lining [measurement] last month, I called the clinic and the nurse told me that the fact I had 2 good follies, pretty much meant my womb lining had to be 'at least acceptable', else I wouldn't have had good follies.. they go hand in hand, so to speak. She also said that anything over 6.8mm was good, but obviously, the thicker the better.. but not 'too thick'.

I have wondered about why I am on Clomid with a blocked tube and PCO, but then the amount of different case studies I've read suggests that the extra boost for ov, no matter what circumstances you are in, means extra chances for good eggies.. more eggies, more chances for the spermies to do their job!  And yes, they told us that we had to have 6 months Clomid before IVF.. basically because it builds in your system to regulate your body in different ways - preferably you fall pg before IVF, but if you don't, it's seen as good preparation for IVF, anyway. I've read loads and heard loads of BFP's thanks to Clomid, from women with all sorts of issues. 
so keep your  going, Jenny!!!!  I'm in the same boat as you, you're really not alone Xx

Misty.. thank you so much for taking the time to write me such a great reply  - it really does mean a lot to see someone take time out for you like that. You're an angel  I only wish I could return the favour help you with your OPK situation, but as you know I use a CBFM and quite frankly, mine is just  me off now  I just had ANOTHER high  and I've come to the decision that I'm just not listening to external applications anymore, but instead watching my physical signs throughout the month and BMS every other day. My temp is all over the place, too, so I can't trust that either. Sooo frustrating, but that's life, innit. There is a way around everything  

JW..  same to you, as I said to Misty, above .. thanks for taking the time to look at my chart and offer some advice  Much appreciated. I see your 10 DPO now.. won't be long before you know one way or the other  I'll be thinking of you over the next week or so and sending you as many  vibes as I can 

FO..  I'm still hanging in there for you too, babe  

 to everyone else.. hope you're all doing okay today Xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

jennyw...i really hope so hun im sick of waiting and the thing is i wont be offered ivf or anything cos i have kids...when you go for your scan friday ask wot size follies you have and lineing...wot day are you on today hun 

sf..hi my cycle buddie  hows life treating you

hi everybody...not sure whos about


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya CU   Yeah, apart from the pains and twinges and a fertility monitor that seems to have a mind of it's frikkin own  I'm
tip top, thanks Xx  How you feeling now??


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

sf..i think you are 2 daysin front of me so are you ovulating i no im getting ready 2 ive started getting pains and twinges today..my doctor said i should be ovulating tommrow night or friday...   im just wondering when to bms...i dont no weather to just do it every night or every other night...when do you do it


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Im back from my lie down! How is everyone! x x x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, CU, they say that if your blokee has ANY issues with his spermies [my DH is all fine, except for poor motility] that you are supposed to BMS every 'other' day. Otherwise, every day or more if you like! 

From my symps, I would say I am on the brink of ov, but my monitor and temp is telling me nothing I can reply on.. so we'll BMS tonight and every other night for the next 10 days, just in case. However, other articles I've read/people I've spoken to etc, have said no matter the issues, it's better to BMS every night for the 7 days surrounding your ov and THEN every other day.. just in case. Cover all your bases I say!  So go get jiggy, girly


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Well girlies i have been told by f nurse to do it every day from day 10 to 21(but dh has good sperm) I have read that even if bad sperm should do it every day from day 14-20 every other day beofre and after so really its up to you ladies just do it when and if you fill you can! Since cd4 we been doing it every other day til cd10 then every day! today twice so far  some more later lol tomorow will be twice at least to but i have had + and  on my opk(which states ov will be 24/36 hours later) so doing it much as poss for 2days!  then will prob go back to every other day 

Hows You sf this evening?? Cu u in huni? Who else is around! X X


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I haven't been around all day, so still need to catch up on all your chatting, just wanted to say,

FO - I had horrendous AF pains last month, which was one of the reasons i didn't think i was pg, but i was.  I am still having horrible AF pains now from time to time.

Everyone else - keep your chins up, i am waiting for some BFPs to show on this board soon.

N x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Serenfach

CU - I'm on cd9 so its still early days, just have to wait til Friday and will remember to ask then

Hi Knikki

Hi DK

I am going to read some success stories to cheer myself up.  Was thinking on the drive home from work maybe I should try hypnotherapy its another thing to give a go that might help me keep up the positive thinking.  Maybe ring my employers free counselling service tonight as well - I need all the help I can get this month.


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hellooooooo

DK - Haha - fully loaded!  Can't believe you are logged on.  You really ought to be doing hand stands you know.    Good luck this cycle misses  

Jenny - Hey buddie - I really hope they can properly diagnose you soon    Really hope everything is perfect on Friday  

SF - Bummer about your temp and your monitor.  Hope you get a clearer picture soon.  I still can't get over the fact that your wear 4 inch heels for work    I'm more of a comfortable policewoman's style shoes lady myself  .  I don't think I've ever worn high heels    

CU Jimmy - yayyyyyyyyyyy!  All looking good.  

FO - You OK?

RaspberryJam - If you still read, hope you are OK.  You know, I'm sure I remember your name from hitched.  I used to go on there in 2007.  

Lentil - Any news?

Hi Sarah - haven't met before. 

Misty - sent you a PM.

Well I'm 5 or 6 dpo and don't feel any different.  Did constantly think about Chinese chips and curry sauce for the last 2 days and tonight enough was enough - I had to have them.  Can I use that as a symptom?  

Hello to Bellini, Lettsy, FlossyFly, Emily, Shell, Cat, J&WM, Pod, all the UTD'ers. Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm okie dokie, DK, thanks   Thought you'd be busy busy strapping your bloke down by now!  Enjoy! 

J9.. I'm only 5ft 4ins - without heels, no one would know I even exist!  5 days DPO, babe.. sending you lots of   

Hi Knikki  I agree.. more BFP's, please!!!!


----------



## MrsMack (Aug 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies, hope you don't mind me popping in but I have some questions and going through your earlier posts I think you ladies may be able to answer them (I normally post on my local pages).  Only found this page yesterday and wow - what a great bunch you all seem.
Quick intro about me.  Me and DH TTC for 2years now, referred to fertility clinic July last year, vaious tests HSG's, Hydrosonograph etc and everything ok with me although I only have a 21 day cycle and I'm prone to bleeding 1 week before AF arrives.  They think Clomid may help the hormones in me which may be causing the bleeding (no problem with ov) I have just finished my first cycle of Clomid 25g (slightly underweight), I had a BFP ovulation test on Sunday, have just done another this evening (just to see) and it's also positive??!!??  Oh, forgot to mention had a scan last Wednesday and there were 2 healthy looking follies in my right ovary.  Can 1 egg be released then another later  I'm totally confused but will definately be having an early night tonight     - don't want to miss a chance.

It's so comforting to read about you guys and realise I'm not alone in this!!  I was also relieved to read of your experiences/side effects with Clomid - although I'm only on 25g the mood swings and headaches were horrendous.  Does it get better next month?

Anyway, thanks girls and good luck to every single one of you. 

xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

J9 - thanks hun, how are you?  

SF - 4 inch heels!!!!, I am only 5ft4 as well but about 2.5 inch is all i can handle  

Hi Mrs Mack - welcome, sorry can't help with that question, but I thought they both get released at once, yes BMS if in doubt always BMS.  I am also on 25mg though this is my 3rd month and I am feeling really emotional not sure if it is SE or have just had enough of all this


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to the crazy threads, MrsMack 

I had 2 follies last month - one was bigger the the other. I read that you _can_ ov twice in one cycle [can't believe I never knew that!?] - apparently, it's how we get to have non identical twins. As Clomid boosts ov [even if you are already ov'ng] it both helps to regulate you and possibly bring about extra eggies 

And ohhhh yessss, the se can be horrendous! My 1st cycle was last month, but this month, round 2 has been very kind to me in comparison 

Good luck to you, too!!!!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh - and I forgot to say [I spoke to CU about this just up this thread] that my clinic advised us to BMS every 'other' night, because my DH has poor motility. We intend sticking to that, but we will probably BMS every night this week [my ov is due] regardless.. it seems like wasted opportunity otherwise! However, if your blokee has no issues, then BMS every night. I would say if you have a 21 day cycle, you're ov'ing at a different point in your cycle to me [had a 29d cycle last month - anywhere between 35-49 or more, before Clomid] so I wouldn't be able to guage when you might ov.. in which case, I'd be getting jiggy every single night!!!!


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi girls
Hope you dont mind me popping in to say hello, i have been reading your posts you all sound really lovely.

Im on my 1st cycle clomid 100mg, 5dpo. can any of you help me out, do you know if having high estradiol level can interfere with clomid?
My doc said my results were fine but not to sure if he really new!

Im now on my dreaded 2ww and  for a little miricale.
good luck and wishes to you all.

Sharon


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Folks

I have been toying all day as to whether to post of not.......but if anyone is taking both Tamxifen and 25mg Prednisolone plus Ovitrelle trigger please have a glance at my post and see if you can offer any advise........I know the only way to really know is to test but really scared to test! 

I am currently under Mr ******* at the recurrent miscarriage clinic, Harley St and am on my 5th month protocol cycle of 80mg Tamoxifen, 25mg steroids, 75mg aspirin extra folic acid plus fertility supplements.

The last 4 cycles my period has started on day 23 with exception to one cycle when I spotted brown blood due to the steroid reaction, but still on day 23, I am today on day 28 and no period, infact no symptoms at all of AF with exception of (@) (@) although am well aware could be drug reaction as well as pg...........I did do a test last Fri, day 23 with an early pg test which was -'ve and am now apprehensive to do another, although DH will I know be coming home from work (any min now) with a clearblue one for the morning, you will see from my ticker my history, but just to add to this all of these cycles (on the 5th currently) I have only produced one follicle and it's always been on the RHS (blocked tube side).

Any advise on what cycle lengths others have whilst on these drugs would be helpful. 

Jennie
  x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi there Bella and Jennie 

 Annoyed that I can't help either of you with your Q's, but I'm sure someone else will be along who can! 

Good luck to you both


----------



## MrsMack (Aug 12, 2008)

Jenny/Serenfach - thanks girls.  I've read and been told that we should BMS every other night but have just read in a fertility book that I got yesterday that it should be every day during your fertile stage - why does everyone not sing from the same hymn sheet!!   Anyway, I plan to BMS for the next few days then it's the dreaded 2ww!!  Serenfach - Clomid has definately lengthened my cycle, I used to ovulate on day 7 or 8 ( 2 or 3 days after AF ended) but this month on the Clomid it was day 12 and day 15?!?!  And so far this month there's been no mid-cycle bleeding (touch wood!!)
Hi Jennie and Bella - glad you also plucked up the courage to join in too xx  
Jennie - i'm sure some of the girls here will be able to answer your concerns - fingers crossed for you that this month is the month.
Bella -   this is our month too - I'm also in the 2ww period!
This site is totally addictive - I'm even missing Big Brother!!
xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Mrsmack  I know what you mean by addictive! There is a wealth of info on the board and [can't speak for many of the other threads, as I haven't been on many] the girls here are great. They're so supportive and knowing we are all in the same position, means we need not have to explain ourselves.. we can just 'be' here 

GREAT that Clomid is working for you, with re to lengthening your cycle - and no bleed, either  
Sometimes, all that's needed is to get your natural balance back and whoop! - your BFP shows up in all it's wonderful glory!


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi MrsMack

This is the dreaded 2ww, i do have sore(@)(@) but i know its the clomid playing mind games.
what day are you on? im on day 21 and i have had my progesterone taken today just    hoping it comes back good.
should find out friday pm.

im glad i have found you all, its so nice to talk to everyone in the same boat.

good luck to you all, fingers crossed for the 2ww.

Bella


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Bella and mrs mack ..   Good luck for this 2ww, both! Sending you heaps of  and  

It's very quiet in here tonight, but then there are quite a few who are around ov time right now.. I should imagine there are copious amounts of  going on   I should be the same, but DH has decided to go to his bm's to give him some books.. sigh.. I'll be asleep by the time he gets back if I'm not careful lol. Typical!


----------



## MrsMack (Aug 12, 2008)

Bella - I have my 21 (day 19 for me due to shorter cycle) day progesterone check on Friday and a scan to make sure my lining is thickening (always been thin up until now due to mid-cycle bleeding)  I am currently 3dpo, had a positive ovulation pee test on Sunday but have done another one tonight which appears positive too - totally confusing!! but will most definately doing the deed again tonight (sorry - tmi!)  
I'm sure you're blood test will come back fine - did you have a positive ovulation test?
Serenfach - I had my reservations when they told me to try Clomid, just because I'd only read people taking it for ovulation problems but touch wood (again!) it seems to be doing the trick for me so far!
Night girls and thanks again
xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Serenfach- thanks for the support on the 2ww, its so horrible this wait.
Every little pain, ache, etc we hope its the pg symptoms.

What day are you on ? you say your ov around now, do you use opks?

Bella


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

mrs mack.. Yep, I had reservations, too.. but after 5+ years ttc, I have to pass some of the control over to the clinic and trust they know what they are doing  As I've said many times [even though I still have my down and doubtful days] Clomid has worked miracles for many, many women.. so we should all definitely keep the  going Xx

Sleep well, mrs mack.. sweet dreams Xx - oh and Bella, hope your results are GOOD news on Friday! Xx

EDIT: came back to answer your Q, Bella  I use a ClearBlue Fertility Monitor, babe. At the end of the day, the amount of pee stick OPK's I would use if I didn't have the monitor, would amount to a higher expense than the monitor itself! I have to buy a box of sticks every month, but it guides me on what days to test, too, so that's helpful and I don't waste sticks that way [because I would absolutely need the pee stick  otherwise!] As for what day I'm on.. CD14 today. Gulp. Since yesterday, I've ben having terrible ov cramps, fatigue, restlessness, trapped wind and aches in my upper thighs and lower back.. all signs of ov, I believe - I am about the right time for it. Not had a 'peak' on my monitor yet though and my temp is all over the place, so it's all a bit confusing right now. I guess we just have to BMS BMS and BMS some more from tonight onwards!


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

MrsMack
I did use opk and got a +tve on day 16. this time i brought some clearblue sticks normally buy cheap ones from ebay but last month had a bad time with them.

Yes will let you know what the results are.Im not having scans done not sure why. doc never mentioned scans!!

Bella


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Serenfach, that sounds good using the fertility monitor, i know what you mean about using how many of them every month.
Gosh what a fortune, DH goes mad when i tell him how many i gone through.

Your going to think im  i really not sure how to do the temps.
I would like to be able to read them, but unsure. 
Maybe you could explain to me, when you have time.

Clomid is a good drug i was v lucky and concieved my DD on 50mg clomid on the 5th cycle. 
Serenfach please stay    it really will happen for you.
I had really bad pains in my side when i was ov, so i hope thats a good sign.
I have been told i could be in perimenepausal!!! so im v low with the eggs.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Evening girls.

I am doing the BMSing every other night. DH has slightly low swimmers so we were advised to keep a day in between for his bits to refill!!! 

I spoke to a fertility nurse at my GP (she used to work in a private fertility clinic) who said that  twice a week was sufficient for most couples.

Either way, it's whatever is best for you.


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Bellini

We were told just before ov and after ov.It does depend on the littlle swimmers 

I find every night just to much it takes all the fun and enjoyment out of it!!

Bella


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Bellini  how are you today??

Bella  I literally started charting just a week ago or so, so I too am very new to it. I have learned [very quickly] that in order to take as accurate temp as possible, you need to have at least 3 hrs uninterrupted sleep beforehand - I seem to need to pee at godforsaken hours unfortunately, so I am struggling to take accurate readings  If you click on my ticker at the bottom of my post [it says CD14 on it] you can see how messy my chart is  I'm laughing, but must add that it is genuinely frustrating. I wish I could sleep solidly for those last 3 hrs before my alarm goes off.. though I suppose I could always take my temp at the 4am/5am mark I wake to pee  I might try that, actually 

What did they say about you being [possibly] premenopausal? Do they know why/how?


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello

Hi to the newbies and welcome  .  Sorry not been chatting. Fell asleep for the last 2 hours and now am going to crawl up to bed.  Until tommorow my friends. Sweet dreams.

J9
xxxxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Morning ladies! My goodness I don't read for ONE afternoon / evening and I miss FOUR pages!!!!     Wow can we all talk!

Well here goes, it's early so if I miss anyone out please excuse me . . .it's all still alittle blurry! Going from my last post in no order of preference . . . . ur all equally special!  

J9 - -chart temps look good hon how ru?  

Jenny - - I had the same thing when ttc ds1 in 200. I had lots of little follies . . . JOE was one of them! In 2000 they focussed a lot less on lining and more on are there any eggs coming, and told me clomid improves egg quality. I think ur  is just around the corner hon   I went to doc in 2000 to say I can't cope with how ill the clomid is making me and I wanted to change tx . . . .it wasn't the clomid making me ill hon it was Joe! And I didn't know about any of the multivitamins and brazil nuts etc etc etc. . . . It WILL happen for u, and I have a feeling it'll be soon. Sometimes your ovaries just need a little time to get used to doing what they are supposed too   I too can't have IVF on the NHS as have the boys, which is fair enough as money money money an issue for nhs as well as for me   I'm posting below about a call I made to Bourn Hall clinic which might interest you!

CU - - FANTASTIC! congrats on fab lining and follies hon   Get to   and get those  up having a party!   for ur  in a couple of weeks hon   I think when done next 2 cycles of clomid I might ask for letrozole . . . from what u said it sounds so much easier in regards to se!

DK - -How ru hon, sorry I didn't get back on msn I fell asleep . . must be all the excitment of cancelling those dodgy flights and rebooking yippeeeeeeeee   Did u get plenty of  swimmin to that lovely egg? 

Misty -- Hi hon, went to see what ur chart is doing today but u must not have woekn at 5 (   ) like me! I'll check later     ur ok? And yeah   thoughts for having a beanie by the time we go on holiday!  

FO - 

Bellini - How's ur temp today hon . . was wondering if it did shoot up? Hope dh got over his stage fright  

Sarah - -How ru? I am   that 2009 is ur year! Wouldn't it be lovely if all of us got our  this year! We all deserve it so much! What did u have done to ur hair>  

Seren HI HONEY! Thanks for ur lovely message . . .I need all the   I can get. I have PCOS and yes ur right it is different to pco. It's diagnosed using a range of symptoms of which you have to have some but not all according to my cons. I have the weight issues (impossible to lose without starvation diet), I have the acne and hair prob (so sexy!) and I also have the hormone imbalances shown on blood tests. Oh and an average of 0 -2 af a yr unless stimulated! I don't however have cysts on ovaries, and haven't done since developing some on clomid in 2000.... which didn't stop Joe from happening!

Hopefully you will get to cancel ur place on the IVF list VERY VERY soon!  

Knikki, TK, Rees, Cat and all the UTD'ers hope beanies are all well snuggled in and you are well  

MrsMack - - Welcome to the board hon! S/e from clomid vary month to month for me, and I think it'll vary person to person! What cycle day are you on and do you chart? Great way to know for sure if u have ov'd! I have read that ov can occur twice within a month, and Seren is right, that's where non identical twins come from (identical is 1 egg ) however i have read that it is within 36 hours that both eggs pop out!  Good luck for your tests . . .hope you post great levels ! Clomid is great for luteal phase defects (10 days or less) as it levels out progesterone levels . . .which is needed for good luteal phase length! 

Bella64 - - Welcome to the board hon! I don't know about the levels sorry but wanted to say hi!   for the 2ww! When ru due to test? I'm next wed! Temping is simple once u get used to it hon. Take it the same time every morning, orally or vaginally, before speaking or getting out of bed! I found orally I got weird temps as mouth breathing etc etc can affect temps. You can start anytime in a cycle, though if after ov you won't see the temp shift! If you go to fertilityfriend.com you can register for free and it plots ur chart for you, detecting ov etc. Monitoring cm is also vital according to the bible 'taking charge of ur fertility'. Happy to post more detail if you need it! Oh and use a BBT thermometer hon . . I got mine from Ebay for just a few quid! Any  

X Jennie X - -I am on clomid hon so can't help but wanted to welcome u to the board!   after ov is unlikely to result in pg according to the bible! This is to do with the time it takes to get up there, and the lifespan of the egg!

PHEW!!!!!!! WOWOWOWOWOW you lots chatted last night!

Well I cancelled the flights I'd booked on tues as airline sounded iffy . . .something to do with ex bosses of XL! However as a dedicated book it myself girl I swallowed my pride and range a travel agent! Last year I saved us £1000 booking independently, this yr I have saved £1200 booking through Thomson! So we are now going for 3 weeks, leaving 23rd July 2009 . . have to go school holidays as I work term time! And it was less than last yr in early July !  

Also I rang a clinic called Bourn Hall, who run a scheme where if dh donates his   , you get a free cycle of IVF or other treatment to value of . . eg iui's! Dh happy to do this, and details are on the way. It take 6 -8 month for it all to go through and for us to be able to start, but it's there if we need it!

Well, temp up this morning yippeeee BUT got AF type aches so not looking brill! 

Anyway, off to get ready for hosp appt for my teeth!

XX Nik


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Bella, Jennie - sorry can't help with your questions, good luck for this cycle   

Jennie - there are a few of us with tube issues and I have had the same as you, is always on the bad tube side - however this time maybe there is a larger one on the other side - have to wait for the scan tomorrow to confirm.

J&WM - thanks hun   I am doing my best to be more positive and I am eating shedloads of brazil nuts so thats all that can be done.  thanks for the tip about Bourn Hall that does sound interesting as my DH has already said he would consider being sperm donor and think his results would be good enough.  I am thinking about going to egg share if needed.  The clinics near us don't offer this for free but it is a lot cheaper about £1500 including drugs.

Going to have a good day today and then am sure whatever happens at the clinic tomorow will be good news either way.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

FO - - Just reread my post and dunno where ur one went! Sorry hon  

How ru today honey? Ru feeling   . . .my temp up a little but bad af pains . . .think she may even arrive early. Nipples are not sore any more but (.y.) are still. Some nausea but other than that am symptom free! Oh how cruel is clomid. . . . 

Hey ho . . .least if she's coming can get on with next month  

Again, don't know what happened to the essay I wrote you this morning!

XX Nik


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning ladies!  Well im upset and gutted with myself!      

How is everyone this morning? x x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

hi everyone...
dk..wots up hun

morning j&wm..how are you today..im feeling more   now i no i have eggs and the lineing is ok to

hi everybodyelse whos about


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Morning cu lovely, how are youWell u already said   so thats good  You should be happy you have one good size egg and lining is good to  so roll on ovulation and Do lots of 

Me im so upset and gutted with myself, yesterday i ovulated i know that as i had + on my sticks and  on me cbd, but today i have negitives so must of been yesterday i oved, but we only manage to  once last night as i was in so much pain i couldnt even sit down i had to bend over  but now i fill thats not enought we have had it though every day since cd10 and twice on cd13 yesterday was cd 15 so hopefuly thats enought but im so gutted with myself for only once yesterday! Will do it twice today though!  I have blown it aint i!  

Fo you around my love?af here or BFP to tel us  

morning jenny how are you this today, see its like i told you the small follies are just that not pcos be   for that! x

JWM send me a messgae hun i neeed to talk! x 

Hi  to everyone! x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

does any one no much about sperm test results

dk...i dont think you have blown it hun your dp has good   so i recon there would of been loads there...they say its the sperm that are already there that normally fertalise the egg...   chin up babes    its all ok


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Yh cu ME ME ME i no some about it babe! Whats up...

Yh his sperm results were good so that makes me a lil   but still gutted with myself we only did it once yesterday, but as i said we been doing it every day since cd 10 and twice on cd13 so should be lots up there  waiting  will do it twice today to  And prob twice tomorow until it shows i ovd on my chart  Just bit gutted thats all...


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

ive just found my df's test results and he had them done bout a year ago but at the time i no they said he had high abnormal sperm
and thats why they wouldnt give me clomid but then new studies showed that it was not that bad and high at all so thats why they ehen gave me clomid.....df was also on steriods thats wot caused the abnormal sperm....it was the steriods that caused his body to break down and he ended up in hospital 6 months ago...so do you think that his sperm should be ok now i no it takes 3 months to recycle     the results were 20 millions....60%mobility...9%morphology


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Jemma told me bas hospital says(all hospitals are differnet hense why should ask you hospital)as cu is under same hospital, 

Normal: 20+ Million is acceptable (anything lower is unacceptable)

Mobilty: 50%

And Morph: 9%

So i would say he is fine! Morp is just acceptable but its 9% which is acceptable, so looks good hun! x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi girls
Thanks for the advice on the ov kits.  Well, I got back on the BMS wagon last night.  I've been having twinges in the old ovs so thought it was time to get back in the saddle, so to speak  
Jen - You know what, if you are really worried you should just bite the bullet and go back to see the consultant.  It's only money at the end of the day, nothing can compare to your happiness  
DK - I'm sending you     that all your BMSing has done the trick. Don't be upset, you have covered all bases.  Missing one day isn't going to be a problem so don't feel sad  
J9 - Thanks for your lovely message   it means so much to me.  You have been absolutely wonderful  
Mrs Mack - Hello. Everybody seems to get different side effects each month so I guess you'll have to wait and see.  It will all be worth it in the end though, when you get your BFP   I have heard that 2 eggs can be released on different days, but not sure where I got this info from or how reliable it is  
Serenfach - Hiya there.  About the frequency of BMS, my dh has been told that his   are 'just about OK, and should be able to do the job', which wasn't particularly helpful.  I think the thing to do is to BMS every day for one cycle, and if it doesn't work, try the every other night routine and see what happens. And yes!  If you are getting up regularly at 4/5am you should take your temp then.  PS I love your posts  
Bella - Hi there.  Can't help with the Estradiol question, but I know what you mean about the docs not really knowing.  Have you tried ringing the fertility clinic direct? Or posting on the 'ask a nurse' thread?  Good luck with your 2ww   Oh, just noticed that you are another 'oldie' like me  
Jennie - Hi there.  Sorry to hear about your problems. Unfortunately, I'm not on the same drug combination as you, but hopefully the fact that AF is late is a great sign.  I hope you get your BFP.  Have you done the test yet?
Bellini - How are you today?  Has your temp gone up?
JAWM - Woohoo, I love your chart! And I love reading your posts too! That's good advice about Bourn Hall.  Where is that?  I'm not sure I like the idea of my dh donating his  , because it means that in the future he could have a child out there, and that idea freaks me out   What if the child comes looking for him in 18 years time?  I don't think I could bear it   Remember AF pains don't necessarily mean the witch is on her way  
CU - Glad you upbeat and  
FO - Hope you are OK  
Lentil - Still thinking about you  
RJ - Still thinking about you too  
Flossy, Sarah, the UTDers and everybody else  
PLEASE CAN WE HAVE SOME BFPS


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Tested early this morning and it was -'ve   now on day 29 so very unsure what my body is doing!!!

Will leave it a day or two, keep taking the steroids and if still nothing has happened will call my consultant.

Good luck to you all

Jennie


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Jennie,

Have PM'd you this morning, just seen this post and wanted to send you a big  . 

Emma x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

DK - -hon as I said on msn hon it is sperm from bms before ov that will fertilise the egg! Panic not u have done enough  

CU - -Glad ur feeling more   . . .  here u come! Well I had such strong draggy af type pains just above my pubic bone all thie morning, now beginning to ease off that I was convinced AF coming early   However nothing . . . Am due  on cd 33 so Tues 27th, but am 11 dpo today, though  on ebay strip this morning. Can't quite figure out what's going on but will find out soon enough! I am ok though as booked our summer hol yesterday!

Misty Moo! Thanks for ur message . . .af pains were very low down just above pubic bone and easing off now. Not due  til tues  so unsure why af pains yet but clomid does weird things!  today 11dpo on ebay stick though.

Hear Hear!!! I agree with Misty - - - please someone!

X Jennie X - -sorry to hear bout ur  . . . how many dpo are you? Could u have tested too early like I am


----------



## Lettsy (May 28, 2008)

Helloooooo Girlies

Well it's  here . . . hmm I wish I was .
Not much to report in Lettsy world, this month is taking forever!
A few of you were discussing earlier re PCOS/PCO. I was told I have micro-polycystic ovaries. Basically a scan showed lots of tiny cysts, follicles? hence the term micro. The only symptoms I have are hormone levels, difficulty losing weight ( although I have a normal BMI), and irregular cycles 28-59 days or more.

Jenny -  stay positive hunny.

CU - sorry can't help with sperm results, we were just told everything was fine with DH.

FO - how are you chickadee?

Serenfach - "give that lady a medal" wow 4 inch heels you go girl  . I wish I could wear heels but i'm 5'9 and if I do . . .well it puts me over six feet tall! Scary ! so I just stick with flats most of the time. 

JWM - Your chart looks good sweetie, keep us posted about Bourn Hall, I might go there myself as it's not far from me. Just depends what my consultant says when I see him next.

MsMACK - Hello, good luck for your prog results on Friday. 

Bella - Hello I don't have scans either. My hosp only do bloods on day 21. I think it depends on the hospital. 

Jennie - I'm only on Clomid so can't help with your questions but good luck 

TK, Bubs, Rees, Cat, Knikki, hello to you and your beanies

Hello to Misty, J9, DK, Shelle, Bellini, Sarah, Lentil, Flossy, Harmony, and anyone else i've missed

Sending eveyone loads of  

Got to go or i'll be late for work

Sx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hiya Lettsy,

Noticed u on cd10 ready for the   marathon ?   Thanks for looking at my chart   Confused about the  pains just like a constant dragging ache above my pubic bones . . not due  til Tues though ?!?!

Misty - - Bourn Hall is in Cambridgeshire. I rang them and they were lovely, told them everything including needing to lose weight and self medicating (with supervision of GP) with the clomid as cheaper in August! They are sending me a pack of info so I'll share when it arrives  

XX Nik


----------



## Toosie76 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi 

I am testing on the 5th Feb for my first cycle on Clomid 100mg - can you put me on your list!

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!

Louise 

x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

O my goodness we have lots of newies well  to you all! Toosie, Jennie, bella, and anyone i missed sorry not with it today!

Fo where are you

JWM i not forgotten you just dont want to talk to you twice lol! LOL!  

Lettsy ello lovely hope your ok, cd10 woo hoo not long now til ovulation!

Cu where u gone! x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi all

You'll see by my chart that my temp as gone up .1 of a degree I do not understand?  Does this mean I haven't ovulated yet?

I have poas every other day (last night too) and negative.  I did look at the OPK I did the other day and it had either the faintest positive line on it, or it was an evap line? (it was in the bin - I fished it out!)

So I really don't know.  Either way tonight is  time.

Good luck everyone.  

Oh and DK - your hubby's balls (sorry to be crude) have to have time to fill up after each ejaculation so don't panic.  It only takes one little spermie to hit the spot.  Quality not quantity.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hiya Toosie, Welcome to the board hon  

DK - -as we chatting on msn it'd be silly to repeat it all on here


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Bell - - had a peek at ur chart and to be honest I'm not sure! Remember clomid can raise your temp on days you take it. It is poss that as ur temp has risen a little each day ov has happened or is on it's way. Don't panic hone clomid can delay ov . . .this month I was cd17


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello everyone

soz not been about just not in a chatty mood  

well no sign of spotting today, had mild Af pains last night so not long, normally go 16dpo so be friday,
had lots of creamy cm this am and my temp went up a little, still feeling hungry and sick in the mornings, no energy
which   she would get on with it. 

Hope ya all doing ok, soz no personals, have lost my smile today

fo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellini i would say you ovd on cd14 hun by your chart it will prob show u tomorow!  Lol about dh balls thats funny, i know i being silly i really do no i just cant help it! So prey this is our month!     x

Fo welcome huni yay no af thats great news! Temp looking good  should if dropped today if af due tomorow so promising  keep   x x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers DK   i reackon it will drop tmw am


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Fo - - FOUND your smile hon here it is  

Ur temp is not below overline so keep   . . . Looked at ur last chart too and ur temp had dropped from previous day on equivalent to this month, urs has risen this month hon   So I would say it's still looking good.   And if no drop tomorrow then I would test honey!!!!!!! 

   ur temp stays up tomorrow! I am in exactly the same boat hon, 11 dpo  on ebay stick ,though I think 10dpo from how I felt on cd18! However if my temp doesn't drop tomorrow I'll be more hopeful.

XX Nik


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

FO & JAWM - Both your charts are looking great   AF pains can be a sign of being preggers so don't be sad, be  
Bellini - Don't worry about your chart.  It could be that you are one of those 'slow risers'.  You should see a leap in the next day or two  
Tootsie - Another newbie   Wow, we're getting busy on here.  The more there are of us, the higher our chances of getting a BFP this month  
Is it one in 5? We are defo due one any day now    
DK - Glad you feeling a bit happier now  
Lettsy - Hiya there.  Yes, I could do with a bit of sunshine too.  Have to go out now and get some bits and pieces.  I want to stay in next to my heater


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Fo lovely i agree with jwm its looking good your chart to rise again maybe going into tri phase?your like jwm can tel anything til tomorow but i   for u both that the temp stays high, keep warm and rest! Its our month ladies, come on!!!!!!!

JWm miss you  x

Misty did you get my PM you not replied         x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers for the   Nik   will keep hold of it til i need it , ya chart is looking good hun   for you

Hi Misty ahd af pain last night but not today    feeling a bit angry at the mo, think i need to go to off load zone.

DK  
fo


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Morning girls

Thanks for the warm welcome, its hard to keep up with you all, and answering all your questions.
Sorry if dont recall every one, it will take me a while to get used to 

Misty: i will post the question on ask a nurse thanks for that hun.

Just to fill you all in im on 1st cycle clomid 100mg, on day 22, im getting so eagar to test but i know its to early. hopefully AF will not come and i will test next weekend!!

Serenfach: The perimenpausal question, they only think i may be as my Estradiol was high on day 2. so this could mean i have naff eggs. 
Im on clomid for 6 cycles so im just  that this works. I hope to get my result back tomorrow to see if i have ov, it was so low last month.

Hello to everyone else

Bella


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

hi everybody...hi newbies    well there is so meny of us now we are sure due more bfp's...so come on get testing

dk..thanks hun you sure made me feel better..do you think i should bms every day or not

mistyw..thanks hun im sure feeling positive this month...i was last month but i had all the same symptoms as cat and she got her bfp and i didnt soooooo was happy for cat but not me   any way theres always this month      

j&wm...     af type pains are a good sign aswell as bad i guess its the waiting game
but i hope you get your bfp hun...but when you do please dont leave us cos i think you are the mummy of the board          for a    

sf..hunny wear are you   your always full of info and i dont think us girls would get through without you    

lettsy...i hate the rain...its been raining hear to...hows you hun 

fo...dont be sad hope you find your smile again.....opps hear it is       i have my fingers crossed for you hun.

bella64..welcome hunny i still have not got used to everyone im newish to   and just as i started to get used then more newbies come along    the more the merrier tho 

i carnt believe it theres loads of     hear today its nice to have newbies aswell...even tho im newish


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

bella64...wear in essex are you hun...me and dk are in essex


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

CU - - Hi hon         for all of us this cycle! Really quite srong pains again, well not pains just achey tightenings . . .ho hum we will c! I don't ever wanna leave the board . . so if ever get a  will stay then have to try for another just so I can keep on here  

As for   ur profile says dh ok so Zita West says everyday is fine, though don't panic if it's every other!  

Really must get off my bum and get the housework done! Got hosp appt for my teeth this afternoon so keep your fingers crossed for me hon . . .

DK - - hi hun . . . .msn again!

XX Nik

PS can I have some bubbles please really could do with all the luck I can get!


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi clomid user

I live near maldon, where are you in essex hun?

Bella


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi bella, not far from me then i live in basildon! How are you! x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I'm in Rochford!


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi DK  

Im not far from you, are you near to town centre? I used to work in Bas Hospital.
Ive been reading your posts and you are having your tx there, do you scans done there?

As i said earlier i not geeting scans done, but im pretty sure you need them just so we know when we get a lovely big follicle!!

Oh well have to just wait to test, this 2ww does me in.
Apart from that im doing well and trying to be  

Bellini: your not that far from me too, i know Rochford quite well got married over there at the Lawns.

Bella


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

hi bella64...i live in thurrock...i guess we aint that far from each other maybe we could all meet up   i hate 2ww to it seems to drag so much...my hospital is basildon aswell...me and dk have the same cons and nurse gemma 

dk...helloooooooo  im in a funny mood today not sure why.. 
mr h said i should ov tonight or tommrow...but i always have bad bad ov pains and im not getting them so when do you think i will ov


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

hello everyone...im feeling very positive today and just no theres a bfp round the corner so i wanted to leave you all some of my magic energy                                                                                   
so if you need some be sure to rubb the screen  cu xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh bella and belini your both so close we all are maybe we should meet up! x x Cu is close to  Be good to meet up!

Cu hun its the clomid, i fill sad and down today, last month when i had my 19mm follie i ovd on cd 17 i think il check but sure it was cd 17.. This one when i had 21 i ovd on cd 15 so works out right as mr h said 1mm a day it will grow! So i reckon maybe the same for you     x x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey- what a great plan to meet up all the Essex girlies 
Clomid user do you and DK meet up at the hosp on the same days??

I used to be under St Johns in chelmsford, but now all own my todd 
Just going to docs for clomid, but his not very good when it comes to Fertility world he not much about it. 

Last year was going to H-H they were rubbish, sorry to offened any one going there. They just did not do any thing for me apart from taking the money.
They never even took my bloods on the right days, said it didnt matter 
Well moved on now and trying for my miricale 

Bella


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

and im going to spread some magic dust to all of you...                                                                            
come on we need more bfp's.....girls we need to all feel positive and just think wot lifes going to be like when we do get our much awaited bfp.....i carnt wait to hold my little baby i always imagine me in hospital holding a baby girl and shes all dressed in pink with her little bottle and dummie all wrapped up cosy in a pink blanket.....god i do love pink OMG theres a dream....but it will come true
tell your storeys girls wot do you all imagine


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

dk...im not haveing it exp not today   ive sent you all some magic chin up girl...lifes crual at times but we have to get over it and get on with it and hold our head high...1 day babe this bfp will be yours but i really do believe when god wants us to he will give us our baby you have to be positive and shut out all the neg's...your dp has good sperm and you have follies it will happen 4 you i promise you...chin up      

i would like us to meet up girls 1 day it would be good     

bella...me and dk..we just miss each other at scans dk is 2 days before me i think...wot a bummer bout the scans and your doc     wot are you takeing clomid hun


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

j&wm...wear are you...you back from dentist hunwhen you get back hears some        4 you and hope all is going well


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

CU- yes im taking 100mg clomid, can i ask what day do you take clomid.
Im taking 2-6 days, whats the difference with taking 5-9 days anyone know?
I did read somewhere its to do with the follicles growing,not sure though 

Bella


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

God i fill down! Just found out my cousin is preg! and she has the cheak to turn round and say o we was not even trying and i didnt even want anohter one                                             Why cant i even have my turn! X


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

DK - it will be your turn try and keep your chin up girl and stay   its always rubbish like that there is always someone else pg just by looking at it. Makes me sick 

Most of my friends are getting pg so quickly, i bumped into one of them in Asda the other day and she said we are trying now for our 2nd, its the way she said it with all the confidence in the world. It nust be nice to go round telling people.
I know when i see her next she will be pg, and i will be sooooooooo Jealous.

Bella


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

bella..i was on clomid 125mg 2-6 the same as you my cons said they are the best days for the follies to grow...im not on clomid any more it made me feel so ill so now im on letrozole days 2-6 its the same as clomid really but i dont get any side effects,my lineing is good and i get cm which is good.

dk...my cousin is pg to i found out the other day and she has 3 already and wasnt even trying either...    to our cousins  it will be your turn


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All

*Bella* - I know what you mean about mates getting pg easily around you, although I just think there are some advantages to not having a family yet and that hopefully it will happen soon !!

*DK* - Keep your chin up hun, for those that don't appreciate what we all go through they aren't worth the upset. Oh and when you do finally hold your own baby in your arms he/she will be the most precious thing to you because of all the rubbish you have been through !! Ignore flippant comment from people I try too !!  

*Clomiduser* - thans for the baby dust .... I am day 29 today no signs of AF but having said that it usually creaps up on me with no warnign anyhow !! So it probably a BFN for me this month !!

Hello to everyone else not sure who is around at the moment !!

Sarah xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

She has plastered pics of her scan all over the ******** ummmm, i put my ovulation  and + on there and she puts her scan pics up                    God i coould cry       nope make that i am!!!!!!

I dont have to many side effects on clomid cu and bella to be honest a lil pain and bit down but thats bout it, Im on 125mg, And cu i get alot of cm i guess it effects everyone different!     

Thanks sarah huni thats sweet of you!


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

dk..ive just been down my shop and found out this girl who was pg had ive on nhs and has 3 kids already and has had 1 kid taken off her...it makes me sick      i no the girl so i will be pulling her round the school
ps....im a looney 

hi sarah hun hows you


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

*DK* - don't get upset hun, at least you are at the start of your fertility journey, you will have a baby !! I am coming to then end of mine and am feeling like I am just not meant to have a baby !!

*clomid user* - I am good ta, feeling a bit low today cos feeling like i am not destined to have a child !! see below for all the rubbish I have been through !! As for the stupid woman who had IVF on NHS how bloddy annoying !!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Just to join in!

My bf (remember the one who doesn't know if daddy is hubby or other!) had her scan today and she is 17 +5 wks and having a girl. These dates mean unlikley to be her husbands! 

What is worse is she rang me (had asked her to so I knew all ok) and was crying BEACUSE IT'S A GIRL!

Fancy bloxxy moaning to someone who has been trying to get pg for years about it not being the boy she wanted! 

I coulda screamed at her           but didn't just said it's wonderful that her little girl is healthy!

How restrained was I girls?

XX Nik


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

J&Wmummy - some people are just so insensitive !!


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

j&wm...funny that my sis was crying when she had another boy cos it wernt a girl...i was so upset and said at least you can have kids some people carnt...


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Im getting really in patient just want to do a test, feeling a bit   just keep dreaming up all these symptoms of being pg.
I know its prob going to be BFN and all the disapointment starts all over againfor another month.

Bella


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

sarah30...is this your last cycle of clomid hun  is there not anything else you can try  

bella..i no wot you mean...last month i sat there feeling like that and i just no im going to be like it this month  
how many dpo are you  is this your first month on clomid


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

CU- 1st cycle of clomid, and im 6 dpo.

Im going to be on clomid for another 5 cycles, then will have to see whats next.
Not sure if there is any tx left for us to try 

Sorry sarah forgot to say hello to you hun, how are you today?

Bella


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

just a little joke that I found funny to cheer us all up:

_ Little boy crying in a Walmart.

Man says to him, "what's up son?"

The little boy replies, "I can't find mummy."

The man says, "what's mummy like?"

And the boy replies, "big [email protected] and Bacardi Breezers."_


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

DK   , this infertility it just such a pain, life is so unfair isn't it?

Bellini - ha ha, that does cheer me up thanks


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Jenny it is huni   thank you! Im so down this evening, cant stop   dh aint helped by saying no to


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Girls... I know it doesn't sound much to most people but I held my wee in all afternoon and just POAS (OPK) and there are definately 2 LINES 
            
OMG OMG OMG Just called hubs to make sure he's up for  and tonight we are going to make this baby if it kills me!!!!! 
      

I haven't had 2 lines for, well, at least a year if not more.  The 2nd line is a teensy bit fainter than the control but still 2 lines is 2 frickin lines. 

  

Please can I have some bubbles for luck.

Please Please Please God, I know I'm not a churchgoer but I am a good person and will be the best mummy ever.     PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE GOD SEND ME MY BABY


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

DK- you probably have worn DP out  he needs his rest. Let him build the new swimmers up.
You never know he could chandge his mind in a few hrs. 

Bella


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

CU & Sarah! Are they insensitive or just plain stupid   At least she's pg! Here we are, month after month with  all the   time and they're moaning about backache and it's not the right sex / time for a baby  etc etc ! Some people don't know they are born!

Bella - - Do you chart hon? What is ur temp doing? Don't give up yet , sending u loadsa    


Bellini - How ru hon   Ur joke made me   out loud! sending u bubbles now!

Jenny - -You hit the nail on the head about it being unfair . . . just hope it makes a  all the sewwter for all of us VERY soon  

DK - 1. Get dh by the ears. 2. Pull and twist hard until he cries. 3. Tell him that's how not being pg makes u feel. 4. Threaten divorce / or total  ban for a month if he doesn't put out!

Failing that get him drunk  

Bubble please if anyone feels like it after my bf today I could do with the boost!

XX Nik


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bell- I know how you feel with those horrible opks i never got 2 lines its so frustrating.
You even find youself holding it all different angles under the light always.
Its just the same with pg sticks i think our eyes play tricks as well,  we start seeing 2 lines as we want it so so much.

This month i used clearblue opk and i did get 2 +ve lines  i was over the moon.

Go for it tonight hun 

Bella


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Nik

No im not charting temp, im a bit unsure how to do it  i have never really bothered with it.
I do check my CM, quite regualy. what about you?

Thanks for the  vibes i need some.

Bella


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi girls
OMG!!! This board is getting overun with Essex girls    
Bella - I really hope it works for you and the results show that you have ov'd  I wasn't ov'ing before I took Clomid, but boy did it get my ovaries moving   I was suspecting that I was perimenopausal too... my cycles were getting shorter and shorter, and I was bleeding mid cycle.  Anyway, the Clomid does work. I love it!   I really recommend charting your temp. It's easy peasy and it means that you don't have to wait for blood results, as it gives you a great indication of whether you are ov'ing straight away.  You can get thermometers and diaries from Boots, and if you click on the blue box in my signature it will take you to a site where you can chart it online (loads more info there too).  
JAWM - Oooh, more achey, stretchy type pains.  That is brilliant   Hope the dentist is sexy!   PS - Your friend sounds like a right 'one'   More bubbles have been blown your way  
DK - How are you feeling now, hun?   Sorry to hear that you are sad about your cousin, but think how great it will be when you get your BFP!  Your little one (or ones?) will have a cousin of the same age to play with.  It will be great for them!  Your BFP is just around the corner so stay   I don't think you need any more BMS after the week you've had!  However, I'm sure you could change dh's mind if you really want to 
CU - Thanks for all the magic dust and positive energy!  It really makes me feel better   I love the image of you in the hospital with your little pink bundle of joy.  I just want to have a mega big bump and be able to rub it and be in my own little bubble of happiness  
Sarah -   hope the witch stays away, and you get your BFP   You are only 32, you have years left... so chin up and  
Bellini -     love the joke!  More please! Bubbles sent, hope you have fun with the BMS tonight.  It's brilliant news about the 2 lines    
Jenny - Hiya sweetheart, hope all the   and   have made you feel a bit better  
J9 - Thank you for all the wonderful advice about OPKs.  I'm an OPK virgin so it's been so helpful.  The second line is stronger today, but not as strong as the control line.  Does this defo mean that I am going to ov, or is it just a neg?
FO - Hiya.  Hope you feeling more   or I'm going to chase you around the room with my chick pea surprise  
Serenfach - Where are you?  Get your stilletoes over here, we need you  
Hi to all the newbies, the UTDers and everybody else xxx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

MISTYW...ESSEX GIRLS HEAR WE COME   

DK..WEAR ARE YOUHOPE YOU HAVE DP UPSTAIRES  WHY DID HE SAY NOYOU SHOULD JUST TIE HIM UP TO THE BED IT ALWAYS WORKS   CHEER UP HUN 

HI EVERYBODY


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

My my my.. there's a lot of negativity on here today 

Women of the ttc world, listen up - some people do not know what it is to be 'tactful'. You should pity them more than get angry at them, because I genuinely don't think they know how much hurt they can cause with their flippant remarks. I have a friend who likens her baby kicking [she is 7 months pg] to the pains I have at af >> the amount of times I have had to keep  is astounding 

Look at how many women have been on this board [as a whole] who were ttc and now pg. I bet the majority [and there are a LOT of members here] had exactly the same thoughts and fears we all have. I bet those who have finally fallen pg can't even remember properly how it felt to be where we are.

I've threatened to come round a few houses and  yer  before and don't think I won't do it! I could easily take a week off work ya know.. do a bit of travelling.. there's 3 easy ones right away, in Essex. I'll start there!  
Seriously......... when you start to lose that  you find that your faith/belief that it WILL happen diminshes and thereafter you find yourself so low, you can't remember what it's like to feel any differently. So HANG ON to the  girls!!!! Believe it will happen and keep going. You've come this far! 

No time for many personals, sorry.. just wanted to say YaY! for Bellini.. that's a long time not have 2 lines, babe.. CONGRATS!
Go get jiggy, right away!  

CU.. LOVING your  today! 

DK..  strap that fella of your down, sweetie. Don't ask - just take! 

FO.. JW.. hope you're both doin ok today  

J9.. Floss..  to you .. and  to everyone else! Bella.. mrs mack.. Jenny.. Toosie [hi babe.. good to see you on the threads!] Emma.. lentil.. Sarah.. Misty..  sorry if I missed anyone.. feel free to pick up a  as you pass by Xx
I'm rushing.. gotta go.. back later Xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Lol thank you all ladies for the sweet messages you all sent me! It means alot really it does!         

Still feeling down and   i just cant help it!

Bellini hun i no what it fills like god ask jwm i had my  and + on opk yesterday i told bloody everyone even taken pics and sent them to everyone lol!!!!Get down to it now, and lots of it,(unless dh sperm is bad then just once).....

I know i siily about not having  with dh but i fill we should be doing it all the time but he said cause i was in so much pain last night bless him he dont want to hurt me! sweet arrrhhhhhhhhhhh...Will be doing it later though lol....If i have to take charge i blooming will! Hope we just done it enough!

Misty us essex gilrs are the best thats why there lots of us lol just joking ladies, but i agree there is lots of us now on ere  woo hoo  essex girls!!!

Jwm, bella, cu, jenny, tk, fo, rees, sarah, sf, j9, cu, letsy, lentil and all the other ladies  x x


----------



## *nicnic2311* (Jan 22, 2009)

hey every1 well 2days my very 1st day and im feeling pretty crap at min   im taking clomid on days 3-7 of my cycle then a scan and injection around the 12th day just hope this head ache and mood swings go soon


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

NICNIC2311...hi hun i no wot it feels like as we all go through it on hear....   i gota say tho ive been ill since takeing all there fertility drugs(6 months)  but im not giveing up...its hard hun i no...when do you take it in the morning

dk..i sent you good vibes take a look


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Nic

whats the injection for hun? or am i being a 
Its my 1st cycle of clomid, but i have been feeling ok, just sometimes nausea and i get my   days  

Glad you come over and joined us, im new on here too they are all lovely girls. 


Bella


----------



## *nicnic2311* (Jan 22, 2009)

its a steroid injection 2 boost ovulation ...I THINK lol... its all going over my head 2 be honest


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

nicnic...i think it sounds like a hcg injection...it helps the groth of the eggs and it makes you ovulate...i think


----------



## *nicnic2311* (Jan 22, 2009)

yeah that could be the one lol  its all confusing me


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Its prob the pregnol injection as cu said to help and make sure ivulation accores! x x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

It probably is pregnal i had that injection, you have to take it so it makes ovulation happen.

Bella


----------



## *nicnic2311* (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks ladies


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Bella..   that you get your eggies!


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi SF

How are you today hun? Im just   my results come back tomorrow good. I dread making that call to the docs i always come over strange where im sick with worry.

Bella


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Evening all

soz haven't been on today, have been reading ya posts, just not wanting to talk,

Welcome to all you newbies, you've join as i am in a low place, bare with me as normally  

not many af pain today, no spotting but feel it will be tmw,  

take care all  

fo


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

FO..   Do you normally have af type pains at this point?? Sending you a whole heap of   and  

Bella..   Apart from being peeved with my fertility monitor and suffering a few achey cramps, I am tip top, babe 
Hey, try not to worry tomorrow. I know it's waaaay easier said than done, but really.. think about it.. it might all turn out exactly as you're hoping and then you would have caused your poor head and body all that stress for nothing  And even if it isn't the good news you're hoping for, then it's a case of getting back up on your feet and going for it again - so no time to worry!  

Fingers are crossed for you, babe.. good luck,.. keep us posted Xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

FO   hope you are feeling more chatty soon

Hi Serenfach  

Hi Bella, Nicnic, DK, CU, J&WM


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

alright Ser  

had odd sorts of tummy ahce since sat ?
proper af pains on and off since tues night, I just know it will be tmw, only a day over normal 15/16days

hope ya doing ok, once af turns up i'll have a little   and then be back to my   self

fo


----------



## MrsMack (Aug 12, 2008)

Evening girls, really wanted to come on earlier but it's too difficult at work  
Bella - I have a good feeling for both of us tomorrow - think I'll get my results pm but I'm feeling really positive about my lining (no bleeding so far this month so Clomid must be doing the trick!)     x
Serenfach - Love your positivity     - your posts make me  
Bellini - Congrats on your  OPK Loadsa bubbles coming your way.  I had a slightly fainter line Saturday evening then Sunday morning it was much darker than the control line - came up straight away.
Nic Nic - Hi there and welcome.
Hi to all the other lovely ladies on here.

xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, Jenny   How are you doing today??

FO..   you just make sure *you* come back after that cry, sweetie.. we're all here   

mrsmack..  Glad to help! Please let us know how you go tomorrow, too! Good luck Xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

mrs mack..hi ..wot results are you talking about  sorry i have not been myself so must of missed the posts

bella..the same to you  im really trying to get up to date with everything its just so hard as i have not been on much latley


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

CU..   << just that


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

sf...wot do you mean


----------



## MrsMack (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Clomid - I have my 21 prog blood test am tomorrow (although it's day 19 for me due to shorter cycle) so should have the results pm, also having a scan to check lining (been thin up to now due to mid-cycle bleed) - no bleeding so far this month so I'm staying positive    that Clomid has done the trick 
Will keep you all posted xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

cu- i think Mrs M going to get results about her lining, not sure if she has had day 21 done.

SF- will let you know results, thanks for your    thoughts for me hun. Im just feeling a bit low tonight, its just the thought of having to go through everything again and again 

Going to say night for nowas DH wants to pinch lap top. 

Bella


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

bella...wot results you got tom hun  tell dh he carnt pinch laptop   

mrs mack..good luck 4 tommrow hun i hope all goes well


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

CU, yer nutter.. I meant I had nothing to say in particular.. just wanted to send you a hug


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

sf....    
yer right im a nutter...   i didnt no wot you were on about


----------



## *nicnic2311* (Jan 22, 2009)

so ladies  can u all help me out a bit would it be worth me doin ovulation tests or will the doctor be able 2 tell from the scan sorry if i seem a spaz im just not sure how all this works


----------



## MrsMack (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks CU - Bella has her prog results tomorrow also, we're both on our first month of Clomid and both approx 5-7 dpo.  For the first time in ages I'm feeling really   - just hope it lasts.
I've been meaning to ask ladies, what is the benefit of taking temp compared with using OPK's?  I never have any problem with OPK's.
xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

nic..   The doc will be able to see if you have follies and what size they are. The size is a good indication of due ov. However, most of us use some form of OPK - either pee sticks or monitors. I will always use one or the other to check that I am ov'ing


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

nicnic...if you are haveing scans hun then they will be able to tell you when you should ovulate...but i no alot of the girls use opk's but me i dont...     when are you haveing your scan hun  and when you do make sure you ask how big your follicals are and your lineing


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

sf..wot was dh's sperm test results  if you dont mind me asking


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

mrsmack..   don't ask me about temp charts, babe. Mine is alllll over the place. I was told I am 'one hot mama' lol and then my temp plummetted - but I think that was because I didn't have the necessary 'solid 3 hrs sleep' necessary, before taking my temp. I keep waking up to pee at the most awkward of times!   It's frustrating, to say the least.. but a lot of the girls here use temp charts and they understand much more than I do about them.. just learning, myself


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

You know, CU.. that's a damned good Q! No one ever told us anything in detail, apart from "everything is fine, except you have poor motility". They said there was no reason why he could not father a child. He has to do another sa next month, so we'll be asking for all the details then.  And ask anything you like, babe  I don't mind Xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

My god there is so many new people i cant keep up!      im going


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeeez.. so quiet. DH is up in the office and I'm talkin to myself down here lol   

Yoohooo.. anyone on??


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks all of you for your kind words.

*CU* - I got 4 more months of clomid and 1 x FET left to try then thats it .... the hard thing for me is even if I get pg I just can't relax cos of all he  I have been through !!

*Misty* - I am actually nearly 34 hun and been trying for too many years starting to get very tired with it all ... also its hard to keep DH interested in sex when all he feels is I only want him mid cycle every month !!!

How is everyone else !!

Sarah x x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Morning ladies, just popped on before getting up for work.

Well my temp has gone down a bit again. I don't understand? Help!

I am wondering if my OPK test was faulty or should I not give up just yet? We  anyway last night and used some Pre-Seed which was "interesting".

Either way, I am trying to stay positive but it's really hard when my temperature is just LOW LOW LOW.

Good luck all,I'll chat and do personals later on. 



Bellini xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Morning all..  

Can someone take a look at my chart, please? Is it telling me I ov'd on CD13? I've woken this morning, with no cramps or twinges and I just feel a bit spaced out. I am cream crackered - we were both so tired last night, we fell asleep without even entertaining a thought to bms   This is the first day all month that I've felt really fatigued.. and typically, I have one hell of a day at work ahead of me. 

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn. 

Have a good day everyone  Keep safe Xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

morning ladies

well still still above line, no AF, been having a few mild waves of pain but no spotting.
had to get up at 7am as needed to eat, not getting my hopes up, just know af is on the way

hope you all have a good day, 

fo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

SF lovely i would say that you ov'd on cd14 by your temp! OOOOOOO so exciting! U manage to get lots of  in! 

Fo love your temp is ok   keep   ok.... Or else  

Me well didnt get no  at all last night, god its like 7am and i been up 2hrs and aint stoppped   since, y do i fill so poo arrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! 

Hope everyone is ok, there so many of us now! x x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

morning DK  
I feel like crying to but my med's really settle me so i feel low and sad but sort of can't cry to much,

temp is good but i'm ready for af 
might get my new exercise dvd that i got off ebay the other day, Claire Richards(from steps), fat attack, work out to steps songs, that should perk me up and get my blood pumping.

fo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

morning fo, just getting lil man ready for school well doing his lunch etc, he still in blooming bed, keeps me up all night but sleeps in all monring tutut!  

Your temp has dropped yes but still above the cover line yes only time will tell, are you late yet? 

Wish i couldnt cry aint blooming stopped yet!              

Sounds like a good idea with the dvd but dont do to much in case you are utd!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

little tike, get him up 

in oct i went up to 21 dpo, clinic said i might have had an early MC 
must say i don't really get af pains for this many days before she turns up. 

if no spotting today, will test again tmw.

hope you feel better later,  

fo


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Morning all

Hope we are all feeling good today. Well get results this pm will let you all know if i have done the big O.

Mrs Mack: good luck with your results yoday stay  let us know, when do you think your be testing? 

Sarah: just read your post last night i know what you mean about DH, mine saids the same they he feels used i only want him in the mid cycle.
So i had to the reasuring bit last month bless.

SF: How are you this morning hun?

Dk: Hope you are feeling better than yesterday hun?

I know you all will think im an  but as you know im the new girl, can you tell me how to get those other icons up please.

Hello to everyone else

Bella


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Morning Ladies...

I know I normally read back to my last post but there is pages and I feel awful   so if u excuse me I'll just read to bottom of the page. So anyone I don't reply to from yesterday SORRY! If I feel better soon I will read back I promise  

Well my temp is still WAY above the coverline and I normally get a drop of about 0.4 degrees . .today it's dropped 0.04 degrees. However I have had AF type pains all morning and lots yesterday and had some (sorry tmi) cramping inside around my cervix. Also did ebay strip test and first response both      Feel like  is coming any second,,, kept running to loo yest thinking she was here but nothing. So sad about it this month for some reason. Think it's cos clinic said if it doesn't work first few months it tends not to at all . . . though this is my third month and Bourn Hall said 6 is fine. 

Any bubbles to bounce my   up would be gratefully received!

CU - Morning Hon how ru today?  

Seren - -Had a look at ur chart and if u ignore the unreliable one on tues then it is poss u ov'd on cd 14 or cd15 and u are having what toni from the bible calls a slow response to progesterone, as ur temp is now rising albeit slowly.  The only confusing thing is lack of watery or ewcm. Don't panic too much about ur chart this month hon, first one is a learning curve. I discovered my temps were unreliable the first month taking temps orally , as I mouth breathe etc etc. Switched to vaginal and it's much more reliable for me.  

DK - morning hon I agree with u hon cd 15 for ur ov, but i bet ff puts it cd16 !!! Excellent new . . .now in the dreaded  
  

Sarah - -such a good point about dh feeling used . . . normally the other way round isn't it   I try to   occasionally when he knows I'm not 'fertile' (now thats a joke   ) so he feels better about himself  

Bellini - If u had a + opk yest then you may well be oving today hon and find ur temp goes up tomorrow       it does for u hon.

FO - -Well I'm in ur club hon . . .lots of ^AF^ pains, no spotting (not due til tues) and temp still high but just know she's on the way as feel shaky and need carbs! Hope ur holding up honey   When I know a cycle's failed I just want  to arrive so I can get on with next cycle.     I was thinking about getting that dvd is it good? 

Bella64 - Good Luck for your results hon      When ur posting a reply just to the right of the icons is the word (more), if u click on that it'll bring up a pop up window of additional windows. hope this helps  

XX Nik


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Morning girls
Serenfach - Yay!  You go and   those  !  Love your posts. It's true, getting angry isn't going to help.  Neither is feeling miserable! Have you got your dh on Selenium, Vit C and Zinc? It's difficult to interpret your result without any previous charts to look at.  It could be that the high temp should be discounted.  If so, it's possible that you are one of those 'slow risers', ie your temps go up slowly for a few days and then, whoosh... they shoot up!  I'm afraid you'll have to wait a few more days before the chart reveals what is happening.  It will get easier as the months go by though  
DK - So, dh escaped your clutches last night?  I promise that you have done more than enough this month, give the poor lad a much deserved rest.  He's been going like action man this month  
Nicnic - Hello, hope you're feeling better today   Get charting your temps and take control!
CU - You are so right about never giving up.  Thanks again for all the    
FO - Your chart is looking fab.  Just 2 more days and you will know for sure     I would say almost certainly that the time you went to 21dpo that you had an early miscarriage   sorry, hun, but the bible says that 18 high temps is a sure sign that you are UTD.  All your signs are great for a BFP, you sound just like me last month  
Bella - Hope you get great results today.  Did you get my earlier post about charting temps?  I really recommend it.
MrsMack - Ditto the above   
Bellini - Hope you're feeling   and   today after last night.  That dip in your temp isn't anything to worry about, it's just a tiny fraction down.  You'll probably see a leap in the next day or two.
Sarah - I do understand, hun.  Just try to stay   The Clomid really are great!  Have you been told why you keep getting recurrent m/c? Poor dh, I'm sure all our partners suspect that are advances mid cycle are less than amorous   But we just gotta do what we gotta do   I'm wishing you all the luck in the world, and praying that it all works out for you next time   x
Bella - click on the word, 'more' to the right of the icons.  It shows lots more, but as a free member you don't get access to the full range.  You've got to join to get those  
JAWM - Morning.  You just popped up as I was about to post this   Your chart is looking great.  Hope this is your month, I really do  
Jenny, J9, RJ, Lettsy, Lentil, all the newbies, all the UTDers and everybody else


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Morning  Misty    

How ru hon? U didn't say on ur post  

Yeah I agree chart looking good but wicked  pains today, bit shaky and  which on 12dpo aint good.  

Really interested in looking at alternative treatments now. Can't cope with lots more clomid months . . . 

XX Nik


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi JAWM
I'm feeling great. Now that we've made the decision to ignore all medical advice and get back on the ttc wagon I'm feeling really    
I've decided that if my body is ready then I will get another BFP, if it isn't then que sera sera!  I'll just wait until next month.  If I even ov this month without Clomid then I will be one happy little chicken  
To be honest with you, I did get a very faint positive last month on 12dpo, but I have really short cycles... usually between 25 and 28 days, so I was overdue before I got a positive.  And I had been testing every other day before and getting negatives (even though the tests are supposed to be ultra sensitive and give you a result before AF due). 
I really hope your temp stays up   
Yes, it would be interesting to find out about alternative treatments.  I think Jenny has some info on that?


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Misty - I have tried agnust castus, accupuncture and chinese meds in the past. Chinese tincture i was drinking when i got my supposedly impossible  who's now 6  

I am keen to find out more about Letrozole so am gonna ring my old cons today to ask about it.

What cd ru on hon? 

   Loving ur    

XX Nik


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

POOOOOOOH!
I just did a really long response and lost it!!!!!!!!! 
Anyway... here is what I remember...
It's great that you are looking into alternatives, but don't give up on the old Clomid just yet!
I don't like the idea of Chinese fertility treatment in case they make me drink bear bile, or eat tiger willy, or something equally as cruel  
I have bought Agnus Castus in the past, but I only took about 5 tablets   I always forget to take vits and they end up going past their sell by date  
Then I blethered on a bit about keeping chickens, and about my theory that spending time with egg laying chickens can make you ovulate     Well, they do say that women who share a house have AF at the same time


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hiya girls

Misty - I feel the same about chinese herbal stuff I just don't feel comfortable with it - who knows whats in there at least clomid is very tried and tested

FO   

Hi J&WM, Serenfach, DK, Bella

Well today I feel great, just got back from my scan and can't believe it for the very first time there is a big juicy follicle on my good side - woohoo please, please work this month     

Full info one on the good side 14mm, two on the bad side 10mm and 9.5mm.  So I was thinking there going to say no at my clinic they're always so careful - but they said go for it even though there are 3.  The lining was already up to 6 so hopefully will get bigger than 6.6.  They also said that in November the 21 day test was 59.9 which is not too bad.  The bad ovary has gone a bit mental and very polycystic but just      that the good follicle works.

Back at the clinic on Monday for another scan,

Jenny
xx


----------



## *nicnic2311* (Jan 22, 2009)

morning ladies well im on day 2 and my head feels like its gonna explode


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi all.
Gosh its a horrid day out there, just dropped of DD at play school. its raining buckets.

Im suppose to be doing the boring chores, but sitting here chatting to you lovely girlies,
Going to phone after 1pm for results, i hope there back and i dont have to wait a whole weekend.

Mrs Mack have you got your results back yet hun?

Thanks girls for helping me out with finding the extra icons 

Hi Jennie sorry i forgot to mention you earlier, thats good news about your lovely big follicle. 

Bella


----------



## Blonde1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I got my blood test back this morning for day21 progesterone and it was 71...

Is this good? I am wondering what levels other women have had?

xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Blonde 1

Thats excellent result, i think anything over 30 is brilliant.

I hope mine is that good, it was so low last month 

Bella


----------



## MrsMack (Aug 12, 2008)

Morning ladies,

This is just a quickie as I'm at work and really shouldn't be on here  

Well, had my scan this morning and i'm sooo happy   - lining is a whopping 12.5mm!!!!  Get my blood results this afternoon but she thinks it may be too early as I only ov'd on Sunday so may have to go back on Monday, will update you on my blood re****s later.

Bella hun - I'm feeling     for both of us today.

xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Jenny - That is fantastic news      Sending you lots of     and     that this is your month.  It's all looking great  
Congratulations to all the rest on brilliant test results too x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey jennie thats fab news thats a good result! 

Me im falling apart every second i tel ya! I have just enrolled jack in a sleep clinic as he blooming dont sleep and its so getting to me now!  im such a bad parent i no but he needs to learn to sleep! x x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Mrs Mack brilliant Result very good thickness that what you need for that little bub.

DK: i know what your going through DD is the same she always gives me a hard time with sleep.
She will come home and never has a nap during the day, when it comes to her bedtime 7pm she still wants to stay up.
You are not a bad parent, whats this sleep thing your doing with lil man?

Bella


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey bella thanks for the reasurance i not a bad parent, he is such a terrible sleeper last night bloody 11 he went bed and got up at 4 most nights it the same im so so so tired i no thats prob half my probs why i so down etc! I just rung his health vistor up and she coming to see us next thurs she said there a sleep clinic that they do not sure what is it will tel u more next thurs! i so hope it works, cant cope much more with out sleep! X X

Mrs mac sorry hun was not egnoing you that is fantastic lining! x x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Misty Moo - - ~Well the  pains have gone . . . what is going on? Had a good cry on dh and feel more human again 
I took a herbal chinese tincture trying to reg ^AF^ after having ds1 in 2000. Started taking it in Jan 02 as hadn't had af since he was born 31 oct 2000. I then had a supposedly impossible  in March and ds born in nov 2002! Coincidence it may have been but who knows!

No gonna give up on the clomid .... will give it another 3 months then i've had my 6 straight without a break but finding it harder and harder to cope with each failed month  

Jenny - -FAB news about ur follie on the good side . . . see it just needed a bit longer to wake up       this is ur month hon  

Nicnic - - I get headaches too on clomid hon..... take paracetamol (fine to take) but i was told to avoid ibuprofen when ttc. Hope it goes away soon  

Bella - - Good luck for 1pm!  

blonde1 - - That's excellent! Yeah it is anything over 30 that indicates you have ov'd! Well done and fingers crossed for ur  !!  

Mrs Mack - FANTASTIC!!!!!!! Good luck this month sounds like it's all perfect so far    

DK - will chat to u on msn but it's nothing ur doing hon. Will is 6 now and still only sleeps through if one of us is in bed with him! He's just a sensitive little soul bless him . .  least it gets me away from dh snoring  

Well ^AF^ pains gone now really but still achey abdomen   Just want the old  to get on with it if she's coming!


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

DK- please let me know how it goes next thurs,its so srange how these little people dont want to sleep.
Not like me i have always enioyed my sleep, so if i have broken sleep i feel like poo all day.
My DH does nights and she will always wake every hr.
It can make you feel down not having enough sleep, and having to deal with fertility problems as well.

I keep getting strange pains lower down i hope af is not on her way 

Bella


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Girls- just been to the loo (TMI) got really thick cm is this a bad sign im day 23.

Or is a sign AF is coming ?

Bella


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Bella - -no hon thick cm is not a bad sign   I got told it's a sign of good progesterone levels! How many dpo are you and do you chart? If so what's ur temp doing hon? 

What day do u think u ov'd? 

AF type pains 6 - 12 dpo can be sign of implantation so keep    

XX Nik


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Nik

Bad news feel like   just got progesterone result it 4 that is low.
Im feeling really upset, sorry dont feel like talking 
Back to docs tues, carnt believe that, i had 2 lines on opks on the cd16.
Just wait for af now, been taking 100mg clomid why is it so low.

Bella


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Bella,    

Yeah 4 is low and wouldn't indicate ovulation hon  

BUT! If you got a + opk on cd16 you could've ovulated on cd17 which means that your cd21 blood test was way too early. That would be today if I'm remembering you dates right? Did you start this cycle on 2 jan? Can't see your profile now am posting to you.

Docs seem to stick rigidly to a 28 day cycle with ov on cd14 which is VERY rare. Your cd21 blood should actually be taken 7 dpo. If you think you have ov'd then maybe request another blood test.... well no.... DEMAND one honey as they have not individualised your care plan.

I wouldn't be too disheartened as I simply think your blood test was taken 3 or 4 dpo rather than 7dpo! Those 3 days can make a HUGE difference.

Anyway, sending you BIG   and many     thoughts.

XX Nik


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Bella -   Try not to be upset.  Those tests suppose that we are all the same, but we are all different!  It could be that it was just taken on the wrong day of your particular cycle.  It really doesn't mean that you definitely haven't ov'd.  This is why it is so important to take your temps. It will tell you exactly when you ov and when the prog test should be done.  It just assumes that everybody ovs on day 14, and not everybody does  
Ah, JAWM you beat me to it  
I'm posting this anyway, hope it makes you feel better, Bella


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey Misty Moo how ru?  

Well that's my poetry out of the way for the day  

XX Nik


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Nik- yes i started clomid on day 2, and did opks and 2 lines came up on day 16.
Would 2 lines still come up if i didnt ov?
Im really upset and confussed, i dont really want my dose put up any higher.

Just feel like giving up and not trying anymore  its so frustrating.

Hey Misty thanks for reasurance hun.

Bella


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Misty . . . 

If you had two lines that indicated a + (i use cheapy ebay) then you should have ov'd up to 36 hours later   Some of the tests say the line has to be as dark as the control line to be + though mine have never quite got there and I did ov. I chart so can tell for sure by my temps.

Do you chart hon?   There is a brilliant book called taking charge of your fertility which is about charting and is wonderful!

Also don't panic if you don't ov on 100 .... I went up from 25mg in stages to 200mg in 2000 and it was on 200mg that I conceived ds now 8!

Don't give up hon you will get a     

Lots of the ladies here chart and are very knowledgeable and I will always help in anyway I can! 

Now get on phone and make appt for another blood test    bet u it shows a good level!

XX Nik


----------



## MrsMack (Aug 12, 2008)

Bella,    the girls are right, if you got BFP on day 16, then day 21 blood tests would have been too early..should be day 23-24.  I had BFP on Sunday and nurse told me today that I will probably have to go back on Monday as today will more than likely be too early.  Everyone's different with their cycles and I had the same problem that my doctor's just presume everyone has a 28 day cycle but I was only 21 days, therefore my blood back then needed to be taken on day 14  
Phone them now and see if they can take you today to have another test   
Let us know how you get on  
xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Mrs Mack- to late to go and have bloods now the nurse goes home now 
I know what you girls are saying, would it be to late monday day 26?
Made an appt to see doc monday, for what is really worth.
Just seem to spend most of my life in the doctors 

Oh well carnt do a thing about it, its just not meant to be. I just got to know when to throw the towel in.

Why did i get 2 lines up girls Even if i had ov a few days later i still dont think the result would have been that much different.

Bella


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi JAWM - You're the only one left who still calls me Misty Moo   I like it  
I think your last message was meant for Bella, but thanks for the info on the OPKs because I have just started doing it this month.  Am going to test in about 20 minutes.  I hope the line has got a bit darker  
Bella - I can't really help you with your question because I am an OPK virgin, but like JAWM says... if you really want to know if you ov you gotta chart your temps.  It's so easy, go on... give it a whirl


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi girls

A strange thing has happened.  I know my temp is still LOW but I POAS and I got 2 lines on the OPK again.  So I must be ovulating or am I imagining it?

Also, I'm meant to have day 21s on Tuesday.  Do you recon I should ask if I should go later as surely if I ov today/tomorrow or something then Tuesday is going to be 4 DPO and not 7.

What do you think?

Help!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Bell - - Hi hon  

A pos opk means u may ovulate within the next 36 hours. . . . your temp goes up AFTER you have ovulated!

XX Nik


----------



## MrsMack (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Bellini - The OPK's have always been accurate for me but everyone is different, I personally would change your day 21s to later although I had a positive OPK on Sunday, had my bloods taken today and they were fine (5dpo) so maybe just make yours a couple of days later.
I asked the nurse at the clinic today about temperature taking and she basically told me they don't recommend it as it can vary on so many things and how women obsess about it - not sure how true this is but that's what she told me.
Regardless of all this, get on with     anyway!!
xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi girls 

Just been doing some surfing about opks, and they do say there not very reliable when taking clomid.
It can give a false +. where does that leave us?

Do you think day 26 is to late for checking progesterone?


Help!!!!

Bella


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello

MrsMack - what great results on your lining sounds fab     good luck

Bellini- its a right pain these ov tests aren't they?  I'm sticking with the smiley ones as they seem more reliable.  Yes you should put your 21 day test back if you can, otherwise you won't know whether it is a good number or not if its too early

Misty Moo -   hope you get a nice dark opk

Bella - hope you're ok, yep all the appointments is a right pain.  Hope you get good result this month   

J&WM - great poetry   , hope all the pains have gone

DK - hope Jack is ok, dont be blaming yourself these things happen you are there to make sure he goes to his sleep clinic and it gets sorted  

Blonde - hi hun, did you see my progesterone result it was 59.9, my clinic said that was good, yours was fab

Nic nic - hi does your head feel any better?   

Hi everyone else, Bubs, TK, Rees, Harm, Poddy, FO, J9

Well I am back on top form now & all ready to be very supportive fertility friender.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree that charting can be obsessive   However, I do disagree with it being unreliable as for the first time in my life I KNOW for sure when I have ov'd and that I have a healthy luteal phase.

I think it takes a little while to get used to charting, and temping orally certainly wasn't reliable for me, when I switched to vaginal temps my charts were picture perfect . . . .well apart from not showing 18 days raised temps (eg pg!)  

I think it may suit some and not others and that it might be worth a try ... you may find it doesn't suit or you may find it is immensely reassuring!

I am no longer using opks as I had several pos spread over a 10 days period. This could well be because I have PCOS as some hormonal imbalances like this can cause unreliable results . . . 

When it comes down to it whatever suits u  

Don't mean this to sound patronising so sorry if it does! I'm just a very verbal champion of charting!    

Hey Jenny glad u like my poetry! AF pains on and off all day . . off at moment but lots of sharp pains and OVARY pain? Any idea what this could be?

XX Nik


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

J&WM - I am really hoping you get a bfp


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh Jenny the feeling is mutual     Can u tell I'm hormonal . . . u made me   cos that was such a lovely thing to say.

I hope for a  for every lady on the board here, we would all love and value our babies soooooooooo much! Sometimes when people don't have to wait I think they maybe don't understand how precious that gift is . . . take my friend who was moaning after her scan yesterday saying 'I'm gutted it's a girl' ! It's a healthy baby girl for Gods Sake!

I'm not   for this month as first response  today 12 dpo but I'll find out soon enough!

U ready for the   marathon to get ur  this month!

XX Nik


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes clinic said Sunday evening we must really go for it. 

Yes BFPs for everyone on here please


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

JAWM - Please try to stay  .  The pains could be a great sign, so     and     and     I really do hope that this is your month, and I really believe from what you have said that it is    
Jenny - I'm so pleased that you are back on top form.  It's amazing what a bit of good news can do  
Mrs Mack - I have to disagree with your nurse (some of them think they know it all  ) and agree entirely with JAWM.  Have a read of the instructions with your Clomid, it suggests that you do take temps.  And if you really want convincing, have a read of Toni Weschler's 'Taking Charge of your Fertility'.  I'm living proof that charting works  
I did my wee about 2.5 hours ago, and then my neighbour called around for a cup of tea!!!  I was so scared she was going to ask to use the loo, because I knew that my wee was sitting in a plastic cup on the top  
Phew... she just left.  I've done the test, but hardly a whisper, so I guess ov not happening just yet.  Pooooooh!!!   But I'm not panicking yet, I know this month it might take a while for my hormones to settle back down


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

JWM- hope i did not upset you about the opks being unreliable, its only what i read.
Maybe i should start the temps?

Im so disapointed with my results today so i have not had a good afternoon. Just been  about it.

Things can only get better maybe next month.

Bella


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Sarah

just wanted to wish you a happy new year - hope things work out for you this year, am thinking about you xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Bella  - -   U didn't offend me at all! I have stopped using opks as have PCOS and they give false + readings sometimes!

It's gr8 to get info I haven't heard before anyway so anything you find out about PLEASE share  

Hope ur ok this evening!


OK Ladies - - I have had a call back from my old clinic after I rang in a meltdown today. I told them have self medicated (with gp knowledge and supervision) but need some help with PCOS to lose weight cos I have really been trying and no loss   Also said I am ovulating but just no luck and would like scan or bloods to check not causing problems with lining etc. Also enquired about Letrozole. Nurse rang me back and was lovely, and said it was great I had been honest and that I need to come back (private of course so they would say that ching ching!) and can talk to cons about where I want to go from here. 

So I wondered if any of the ladies taking letrozole could tell me a little more about it? What the doses are compared to clomid and what the benefits and down sides of it are?

Many thanks, Nik


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Lol ladies god you  

Not missed me at all  How are you all today

Thank you all for the help and support with my devil child! xxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Did miss u and posted about Jack hon....just knew u were out


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Evening GUys

How are all my favourite 'hormonal loonies' going ?? 

*ACBICCY* - Thanks for dopping in and leaving me a lovely message.

As for me CD30 no sign of AF .... really feel like it may start, have convinced myself its a BFN this month as I am sure we didn't have BMS at the right time. My temp is still up, so who knows !!

Anyone appeared with BFPs yet??

Love
Sarah x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

hi all 
j&wm...i dont think anyone else is on letrozole on hear ONLY MEEEEEEEE 
but i did find some info on fertility ties.com....
i gota say tho you should ask cat as she sent me some good info on it but i have deleted it now so i carnt send it to you 
from wot ive read its better 4 people with pcos and who have had clomid but it has failed...when you go on fertility ties type in famare thats the other name people use...wot else do you want to no hun

well i think im ovulating now   but not sure as i do get really bad pains and they have just started and they always last for 3 days...does any 1 else get this i really need your answers... im not sure if i would ov at the start of the pain or the end


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Sarah! OMG!!!!! U ask if anyone posting  but it sounds like it could be u! If temp still up and af due today have u tested? My temp normally starts to come down 4 days before the old  shows her face so it sounds REALLY promising for u!

CU - Hi hon!      Anything you think is useful to know would be great ...when do you take it what is the dose etc etc etc . . . . 

Yeah I get bad pains for 3 -4 days. This month ff put me as ov'ing day before the worst of it! Plenty of   I think young lady!

XX Nik


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Sarah huni it looks like its going to be you this month with the   Have you tested love?

Cu hey you how u doing today?

JWm have i upset you?
x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

j&wm...i take it on days 2-6 the same as clomid i take 10mg which is 4 tablets...but i no cat only took 5mg...the cons put me straight on the higher dose cos i was on a high dose of clomid...but really cat was on 200mg clomid and had only 5mg let...wears i was on 125mg clomid and on 10mg let...so i dont think it really matters..   its really the same as clomid but it treats you much nicer 
i dont get any se's at all..its a breast cancer drug and i no if you take it while pg theres a higher chance of mc 
it does have a higher birht rate..and a lower mc rate..and it has a shorter half life of 48hrs then its totally out of your systerm thats why you still get cm 
and also by the time you are pg the letrozole is out of your systerm thats why theres lower mc rate  hope thats enougth cos really i dont no to much about it 

dk...hi i think im ovulating...o you get pain for 3 days


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi everyone......OMG I got EWCM tonoght for the first time in I don't know how long


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Ladies i have alot of pain in my stomach and its on the left side but know my egg was on the right side what can it be?xxx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

dk...i always have pains hun its probley nuffin...depending on how bad it is...how bad is it


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Guys

I dont wanna test cos I have this feeling it just mean I will be having a longer cycle this month for a change (my cycles are all over the place at times!)
So I am not getting to excited .... Like I say I know we didn't have BMS until at least a week after my chart showed ovulation so could all be false hope !!

Thanks for the positive comments though !!  

I think I will post my chart on here if I can work it out !

Sarah x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

DK No you haven't upset me u banana   Just been building filing cabinet and sorting out piles of paperwork! why does it accumulate so quickly!?!? I get awful pains for about 3 days, and u never know maybe the other ovary decided to catch up   

CU - thanks for all the info think I might ask for it!!! Hope ur having a good evening  

FF - -Get on with the  girly   Excellent . . .hope ov on way hon  

Sarah . . Well done u for holding off the testing, looks from your profile like you have had an awful time so I wish you a happy and healthy  VERY VERY SOON  

XX Nik


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

There you are guys !! Managed to get my chart link on here !!

J&Wmummy - I am not good for holding off does don't wanna see the BFN on it thats why    Thank you so much fo your thoughts, fingers crossed hey !!

Sarah x x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi all

I'm cream crackered. Omg am I tired, jeeez. I can't catch up on all the personals, so I'll go with what I can remember.

DK.. I had all sorts of crazy pains over a period of 4 days - this morning they faded and had nothing since [thanks God, it was driving me bonkers!] Also, nurse told me last month that I was going to ov from my left ov .. but I had no pain in my left, only in my right. Go figure  This month it's been in both.

CU.. get PLENTY of bedroom acrobatics in, sweetie! 

Sarah.. It's sounding  - good for you not testing until appropo  GOOD LUCK!

JW&M..  Our very own verbal champion of charting! [I will no doubt agree with you, when I finally learn how to do it properly] Thanks for your reply on page.. err.. this morning! LOL [God this place is busy and I can't keep my eyes open] My chart is as bonkers as my life, so God help me. All my pains have subsided now and apart from incredible tiredness, I feel pretty normal. Still got my fingers crossed for you, too Xx  

Floss..  I've never congratulated anyone for having ewcm before, but sod it.. there's a first time for everything.. so, CONGRATS! 

Misty..  Everything crossed for your ov this month, sweetheart! 

Jenny..  GOOD to read you're tip top again, bute! keep it going 

mrs mack, bella, J9, lentil, lettsy and.. oh wow.. how many of us are there?  to ALL!!!!! 

oh - mrsmack..  how did it go today?? bella.. what about you, sweetie..  what were your results??

As for me [no one asks about me during the day..  *sobbing uncontrollably here* ]  .... well, I have NO idea if I have or will ov this month?? I have nothing 'solid' to go on. My monitor is buggered.. it MUST be giving me false readings and as for my chart.. it's unreliable. I've had no cm you would normally expect with ov.. in fact, I've had less cm this month than I ever remember!! - so I guess maybe I haven't ov this month. Mad thing is, I was ov'ing before Clomid and I did ov last month on my first round, so.. what's going on?? Guess I'll find out soon enough. I'm staying  regardless!


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

sarah30 said:


> There you are guys !! Managed to get my chart link on here !!
> 
> J&Wmummy - I am not good for holding off does don't wanna see the BFN on it thats why  Thank you so much fo your thoughts, fingers crossed hey !!
> 
> Sarah x x


Sarah - your chart looks fantastic babes. Good luck.


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Sarah! 

Right I'm gonna say this and risk u NEVER speaking to me again, but feel it needs to be said!

If ur temp is still high tomorrow, according to the bible 'taking charge of ur fertility' , then u should consider yourself pregnant!

If you hit the magical 18 dpo raised temps above coverline this virtually ALWAYS indicates pregnancy. Of course if you know you have a 20 day luteal phase then it's different, though any luteal phase defect would almost certainly have been diagnosed during ur long journey.

So as I say, I risk looking like a total plum, but if temp up in morning I would be jumping around my bathroom  

Your chart is , as Bellini has said, 'looking fantastic!'

XX


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Seren, 

I only don't ask about u during the day as you don't appear hon and I look forward to hearing from you in the evening  

Glad ur not uncomfortable anymore   Fingers crossed ur chart will show a steady rise followed by a lovely 

I have had af pains on and off all day and also ovary pains bit like ovulation?!?!?   going on?

Have rebooked my hols with a firm that doesn't get slammed on all the review sites and am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited . . . 3 wks away from all the stress . . can't wait!

XX Nik


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

NIK - Thank you so much for your positive vibes ... I do feel like Af is on its way, and I know that that can be a good sign, oh well we shall see what my temp is doig tomorrow !! 

Need to stop myself rechecking my temp all night now rofl !!  

Sarah x x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Aah, Nik.. I was only kidding, babe.. really, I was mocking myself for one of my 'bad' days last month, wheh I moaned about no one asking after me  I'm not here in the day - no point any bugger asking anything! 

Pains in your ov's at this point?? That's unusual. It may well be a good sign! Hope so!!!!   

Oh what I would give for a hollibob away from it all.. It'll do you the world of good. Lots of owmen fall pg on hols.. they de-stress and sometimes that is all it takes.  Yep, here's hoping my chart keeps rising.. now if only I could train my bladder to NOT wake me within that 3 hr window  

Hiya Bellini.. sorry, babe.. I left you out of my personals   There are so many of us now!

And Sarah  I hear you about not wanting to test in case of a bfn, but babe when you think about it, we are all afraid of that.. yet many cannot control themselves, so I stand by my 'GOOD for you!'


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Sarah if your not preg then il eat my hat!!!!! Tomorow will be your 18th day high temp and as jwm said the bible states 18days of high temps 99.9% means your preg! Unless u have a long lutal stage? Do you You most dev do a test tomorow! OOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOOOO excited! 

Sf how are you tonight? x


----------



## MrsMack (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Serenfach - hun..I'm always looking out for your posts but just thought..like me..it's hard to get on during the day at work   .  Soooooo chuffed today...lining was 12.5mm and results from prog test excellent   so feeling remarkably positive (think your positivity has worn off on me!).  
   for your temp rising.
Night ladies
xx


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Right people ... I am off to bed, very tired, long day at work !! Also morning will come quicker that way to recheck my temp LOL!

Fingers crossed the  dont arrive in the mean time !!

Thanks again to *NIK, DK, Serenfach, and bellini* for you positive comments ... I just find it hard as have done 6 months worth of clomid before with no joys !!

Night Night guys

Sarah x x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

DK.. I hope that hat's tasty!   I'm ok, babe.. you??

Oh mrs mack, that's fantastic news!   It's all systems go for you!  And HONEST lol, I was kidding about the asking after me thing. Last month, I had a right bloody moan on here about no one asking after me.. it was one of my bad days - I don't get many, but when I do, I can be insecure, feel very isolated and just generally grumpy lol. 

Goodnight, Sarah.. I'm sending you bags full of  for that temp rise tomorrow!!!!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

That's a thought, actually.. and I'm curious now >> I said [above] about my having a few 'off' days last month and feeling insecure, isolated, grumpy, irritable, tired and so on. Those moods tend to hit me out of the blue and go as quickly as they came. I'm talking lightning fast - literally 1pm I am fine, maybe a little tured, but otherwise ok.. by 1.30, I can have the Rage   and by 2.00pm, I'm back to normal. Am I psychotic!? Or does anyone else experience it like that??


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Just popping by to check on you    before bed  
And now I won't be able to sleep because I'm expecting some BFPs in the morning!!!!      
Seren -   I really don't think you need to worry about being psychotic, maybe just a bit hormonal and stressed out with all this ttc stuff


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Misty Moo   I'm off to bed myself now. Glad I'm not a raving psycho after all! 

Night, babe.. night all Xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Seren -     We wouldn't want you any other way   

Now, where is everybody?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello im here, hows u misty my lovely! Missed you all yesterday!    

Chart changed today and said i ovd day i had my + 

So thats good, says high chance with the timing, wish we had done it the day after would of been even better but hey! 

Well im pulling my hair out having a sleep over for jack and kids god he is a nightmare, so spoilt


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi DK
That's brilliant news  
I really hope that this is your month, and that next Chrimbo Jack will have a new little brother or sister to torment  
xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Mornin  

Where the HECK is Sarah!? I'm on the edge lol -  I want to know what her temp is this morning!? Sarah!>>    for you.

Misty..   DK..   

Hey, DK..      at you ov'ing, sweetheart.

FO..??   JW..??    Do we have any BFP's yet?? 

Oh, and congratulate me girls.. I have creamy cm! First proper cm this month! lol, am I actually celebrating having cm?? Wow this ttc thing takes it's toll.. turns ya bonkers!  

Q: I took my temp at 11.45pm last night and it was 36.3  I took it when I woke to pee at 2.35am and it was still 36.3  I took when I woke this morning, about 8am ish and it was still 36.3  Do our temps settle down and become static later in our cycles then?? I did this this a few times last week, just out of curiosity and the temps have usually been different at different times.


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi Seren
Your chart is looking good, starting to make more sense now    
Yep, hurry up Sarah   
No ov for me yet, still early days?


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Misty   Your body is all over the place though, still.. it'll happen..    to you Xx How are you feeling about this month, babe??

I hope my chart is making more sense now, because it's really the only thing left I have to go on, to give me any idea as to whether or not I ov'd this month. Thank the chips for temp charts!   

I forgot to say Good Morning to everyone else   oops.. so Good Morning ALL!


----------



## MrsMack (Aug 12, 2008)

Good morning ladies, and a what a fine morning it is up here in sunny Aberdeen  

Seren - Woo hoo, congrats on the cm and as for the psycho moments, don't worry..I think that happens to us all from time to time, one minute I can be feeling totally normal then "bang" I turn into this evil cow - it's definatley a hormone thing, lately the only time of the month where I feel totally myself is just after ovulation up until about 4 days before AF arrives  (feel so sorry for DH at times but I'm sure he's used to it). 
DK - Brilliant news..and I'm sure you BMS'd enough!  I learned something else at the hospital yesterday, did you know that it takes the sperm approx 24hrs to reach the egg - this is the reason they say your better to BMS prior to ovulation.
 for you too misty moo (poet in the making I am!) and anyone else that's up and about.
Well...I suppose it's time to get up and get on with some housework   - the joys!  Never mind, round at friends tonight for dinner.  
Have a good day ladies and    that when I come on next we have some BFPs!!
xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey mrsmack  Oh I know.. housework.. I have loads of it to do, myself. I'm cream crackered today though and got a nssty headache brewing. Still, needs must and all that, eh. Have a lovely relaxing evening tonight, babe.. enjoy! 

EDIT: I don't know what's wrong with me lol.. I hit post though I hadn't even finished what I wanted to say  My concentration skills are poo today  Just wanted to add that mrs mack.. I agree, our DH's must be saints. Mine just says nothing when I have the Rage, bless him. He used to argue back and we'd end up in a screaming match, but since the Clomid started [he did more reading than I did in the beginning] love him, he gets out of my way and gives me space.. followed by lots of cuddles and understanding. They're not so bad, ya know, those DH's lol 

Since Clomid, my nasty moods have actually calmed down. I'm more emotional sometimes, but as for 'bad' moods, they seem to be few and far between. And as for af - oh brother, having that only last 1 day last month.. as opposed to the usual 5 days of torture, was brilliant!  So all in all, even though I had loads of nasty se last month, I've given Clomid the


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Yooohooo... Saraaaaaah... I'm losing the plot here, babe! I have everything crossed for your temp to be up this morning! Is it??


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

hi all...sarah im waiting for you  ...you no wot ive been awake for 2 hrs normally i lay in on the weekend 
but i gets the feeling i would come on to a bfp...     i didnt even no bout your temps being high soooo
i recon you have your bfp     ive got a good feeling    

sf..i did ask after you the other day but i no you dont normally come on till night...sorry hun     how are you anyway

j&wm..how are you this morning

fo..wear are you you have to test today    hope its a bfp comeing your way 

dk..hi m8 how are you today

any1 else testing today? if so then hurry up and get on with it so we all no who has a bfp

well i normally have bad ov pains but they seem to have eased today im getting worried now as i only had pain yesturday...i did bms
the night before..and last night and am going to get him in the minuit     do you think i ov yesturday then did i bms enougth


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Morning ladies well what a lazy moo I am . . . only got out of bed at 9.30  

Well temp down, still above coverline but it's following pattern for af in by tues. Am surprisingly ok about this today. I seem to have meltdown at the wrong times  

So I have made a decision to take clomid but to try to switch my focus to losing weight. . . As it could take 6 months to actually get seen at hosp for pcos treatment I am gonna visit the library today and get books on pcos out. I am gonna take control myself . . .yeah mama  

I have been thin in the past, diagnosed as anorexic and bulimic in my teens, with a reaccurance about 2 yrs ago when I was a size 8 ( at 5ft 11 not good!) so am determined not to fall into the trap this time and am just gonna stick with healthy eating and exercise. I have stuck to it this month (blip last day or so as so annoyed not lost any   ) but have decided I will persevere and it WILL work! 

Have worked out I need to lose under 2 lb a wk to be my ideal weight by holiday which is totally doable    

So that's me today ladies! Shaky, strong af pains and ready to go! 3 more months clomid before I need a break, and if I manage 2lb a week I will have a bmi low enough for my fertility clinic to be happy then  by holiday I will be in middle of healthy weight range which is a size 12 for me! 

So enough about me how is everyone!

Seren hon ur lovely just the way ur     And without pestering you are you still happy to do my chart hon? Your chart is looking better everyday  

DK - -Chart looking fab hon!!!!!! Isn't it FAB when you get the crosshairs . . . and ur already 3 days into the   Day after wouldn't have made any difference hon as life span of egg wouldn't be long enough to wait for the   , you had plenty waiting hon so it's just a matter of whether they managed to do the business     Congrats on the cm  

Sarah!!!! OMG I'm sooooooo nervous . . .where ru?    

Misty Moo - - Don't panic hon it ca still happen . . .I was 3 days later this cycle, maybe ur just growing super eggs  

Mrs Mack . . my dh calls me the clomid cow when I get going     Cold and clear here in Norfolk, which makes a lovely change from wet and muddy    

Just scrolled back to Sarah's last post and she hasn't updated her chart . . . aaaaaahhhhhhhh!

Off to Norwich today to get boy's a junior golf set (daddy wants to take them) and me some wrist and ankle weights as I used to wear them all the time in the house and it worked brilliantly! Constant workout even when ironing    

I AM gonna lose the weight and I AM gonna get a  that sticks . . . if I can't get help then I'm gonna help myself! 

Love you all (sorry blame it on hormones   ) but I do, I couldn't go through this without you all!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Sarah just noticed you have updated ur chart . . . am I mad or were there coverlines on it yesterday!?!? It looks completely different!

Have u tested hon , we've all got our fingers crossed here for you!


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

JAWM - I love your positive post.  You have made me feel a million times better!  I am going to go for it today as well, eat lots of brazil nuts, get loads of outstanding jobs done around the house (have already filed a load of paperwork whilst waiting for Sarah, and polished the lounge, and rearranged the chicken run  ) The only way is up     Thanks for the inspiring post  
I love everybody on here too  
Mrs Mack - So that's two of us spending the day with a duster in one hand and the hoover in the other   Lucky you having din dins cooked for you tonight.  We've got friends around tomorrow for haggis, neeps and tatties.  DH going to wear his kilt and read out some Rabbie Burns  
CU - Sounds like you timed the BMS just right.  It follows the same pattern as me last month, and I got my BFP!!!    
Serenfach - Any predictions for this month?  Am I still going to get my twins??  
FO - How's you today, missus?  You're another one keeping us hanging on   xxx
Lentil - Ditto above xxx
Sarah - Oooh, gonna have a peep at your chart now x
Love to everybody xxxxxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

You're not pestering, Nik..   I will do it this weekend, you have my word. I need 'quiet time' to do readings and without going into all the details, I have little to none over the past week. Tomorrow should be nice and quiet. I will throw DH into the garage and have the house to myself   The others who I'm reading for.. same applies to you, too girls! Sorry for the wait 

Btw, your strength and  are inspiring, NIk.. GOOD for you!!!!    I'll PM you a diet that a client at work gave me, later. I recall him coming into us about 8/9 months ago and he was a big lad.. Saw him last Thursday and I barely recognised him -he's lost 4 stone since September and he said it was easy! I'll dig out the sheet and type it up for you 

Hey CU  I'm sure you've bms enough, chick. It only takes one of those millions of swimmers, remember!  

Within the last hour or so, my pains have returned, Urgh. They're not as bad and are a little different - it seem to move from one side to the other. I tell you, this month has been nuts.. I don't know what my body is doing!?


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Morning Guys

Yes you are right I have updated my chart .... and no you aren't mad my cover lines have dissappeared and it say I no longer ovulated ??  

My Temp has come down this morning to 36.8 from 37.1/37.2 so I think AF is around the corner  

Thanks for all your support, what do you guys think to my cover line dissappearing?

Sarah x x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Morning cu lovely im ok thank you! how are you!

Jwm thank you, replied via msn so not re writting it all lol!

Sf good morning, how are youx

thanks for all the lovely comments it is lovely to know i have ovd on time and its all working to date as it should!

Sarah am unsure about the coverline disappearing hun not sure whats that all about maybe cause you have such a huge drop in one day? Lets just prey its lack of sleep and no AF!x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Misty - - I've always wanted to keep chickens   Is it true they have individual personalities like dogs 

Seren - -  Thanks for the diet, will keep eye out for it! Will have a proper look at chart later but having glanced I think it could be that ur temps on clomid were very high , which can happen, just keep going and it'll become clearer soon! also are you temping orally? I found this very unreliable so switched.  

sarah   If you know when you ov'd then you can enter it manually hon . . . sometimes ff doesn't detect ov if chart doesn't follow their patterns. DK is good at knowing how u manually change it. If you do that then your coverline should appear again   It's not over yet hon    

Anyway must rush to dry hair as gonna be late!

XX Nik


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, Sarah  I've everything crossed, still. It isn't such a big drop, really.. and did you temp as soon as you woke? Did you sleep solid for those 3hrs before?  vibes going out to you, sweetheart Xx If af is around the corner, give her a bloody good  - tell her a little of it is from me, too! 

Hiya DK..  An hour ago, I was a-ok.. but like I said above, my pains [all be them strange now] have returned and I've developed a cracking headache. However.. my Taz has found me! - so I'm off to clean the house from top to bottom! Good to see you're feeling more upbeat today, chick


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Okie dokie.. thanks, Nik! 

I'm off too.. later girlies Xx Have a good day, all


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Nik* - I have entered my coverline and ovulation day mannually, not sure if its right though ??

*Serenfach* - I took my temp as soon as I woke up, before getting out of bed so yes I had been asleep for 3 hours previous, does that make a difference?? I have been taking it at 8pm previously as I work shifts and that is the easiest time to check it at the same time everyday?


----------



## strawberryjam (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello all, I am still here, lurking until I can start clomid again. Just waiting for af to arrive I think the mc has screwed things up a bit but I think that is quite common, my af will arrive when my body is ready I suppose.  I am spending this time being nice to my body and have been spending lots of time having acupuncture, listening to my hypno CD and generally looking after myself.

Sarah as far as I am aware, your BBT should be taken after at least 3hours of sleep. I did shift work and just used to take it after my sleep so some days it would be in the morning and some times in the afternoon after a night duty. On FF there is an information section about shift work and BBT.
HTH and hope the witch stays away.
x


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

*raspberryjam* - ahhh I have completely cocked up this month then, so i am gonna ignore my chart   stupid me  

Where is everyone today?? Talk to me !!!!


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Sarah - I've had a look at your chart.  It's difficult to interpret because you have missed quite a few days off there.  I do think that you have ov'd, but I would suggest that it was day 16 rather than earlier.  I just think that with the ew on that day, it was more likely  
Seren - Sorry you got a headache, but glad the taz has gotcha  
JAWM - I really really recommend keeping chickens... get them from the BHWT (Battery Hen Welfare Trust).  They do have different personalities, it's true!  We've got 7 ex-bats, and all our friends who keep chickens agree that the ex-bats have better personalities.  I think they are so happy to have freedom and feathers after being cooped up in their tiny cages that everything is exciting for them. And the eggies are absolutely delicious.  Ours lay no matter what the season or the weather, unlike some of the more delicate breeds.  Even when they get old and stop laying, I will still love them as much (probably more  )
RJ -     I've been thinking about you.  Glad you are looking after yourself, and not obsessed with ttc again like I am   Did you ov this month?  Have you been told that you can start Clomid on your first AF?  I was told to wait for 2 'normal AFs'.  I hate waiting


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Misty* - Thanks for that advice, I have changed my chart !!

*raspberryjam* - I am so bored today I have sat and made your bubbles all the 7s for luck !!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

This place IS addictive   My Taz head just cleaned the kitchen in record time lol, so I have 5 mins. I wish I knew where these bursts of energy came from.. I could harness it! 

Misty   I refuse to let my headache get to me. I was 'urgh' earlier, but I have since sat myself down and said 'No. No. No I refuse to give it any attention, dammit!  

Sarah  the others know more about chating than I do, sweetie.. I'm new to it myself. All I know for now, is that the most accurate readings come after 3 hrs solid sleep - no interruptions, and also that it is probably better to take your temp vaginally, as opposed to orally.. apparently it's even more accurate that way. Not tried that myself, yet. 

Hi RJ   Whenever I read/hear of someone taking such good care of themselves, it makes me want to off to find my de stress CD's and just chill   Keep it up.. it'll do you the world of good  

Lentil.. Lettsy.. if you come by, please pick up some   and some   from me


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

*serenfech* - eww no way am i sticking me thermometre up there !!

*Misty* - fertility drug headaches are the pits .... I suffered with em terrible when DRing for the IVF !!


----------



## strawberryjam (Jun 22, 2008)

I am not sure if I have ov'ed or not, I started temping but as we can't ttc this month I gave up! Will start when af finally shows up. my consultant told me I could start again on the next cycle and if I got frustrated waiting then I could contact her for some provera to induce a bleed, unless I get to CD 60 or something then I will try and avoid that and accept that maybe my body isn't ready to conceive again and me forcing it along with provera won't do me any good in the long term. I am feeling strangely calm and positive about it all at the moment. How are you feeling Misty? 

Sarah, thanks for the bubbles   def worth reading the section on shift work with BBT on FF.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Quick Q and then I'm off again. With my chart, does it automatically change to show ov? Or am I to put that info in, myself?


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

girls..thanks for the replys 
but can i ask if any one gets differant ovulation mine lasted 3 days last month and was really painful...but this month its not so painful does any one else get this and why would it be


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

*serenfech* - it will chart your ovulation for you if your figures are within the sites parameter's!! good luck!!

*CU* - I think you can different amount of pain and position of pains as it depends which side is ovulating, or if it is one or both ovulating or how high or deep your ovaries are sitting each month !! (oh yes being a nurse has its advantages LOL )


----------



## *nicnic2311* (Jan 22, 2009)

im on clomid  day 3 and my period has stopped   has this happened 2 any1 else


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

sarah...last month i had 3 follies 1 on 1 side and 2 on the other...this month i only have 1 on each   would that explain why i had more pain last month  onece you have ovulated does the pain easeas it was quiet strong last night but seems to have eased today  so when do you think i ovulated and do i still have time to bms  sorry for all the questions but now i no you are a nurse you are going to get all the q's


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Clomid user* - you make me laugh, just cos I am a nurse don't make me an expert in fetility ... I actualy work in the field of Haematology malignancies and bone marrow transplantation !! I was using my basic biology knowledge to work out the pain thingy  I would say it is never to late for BMS when you have had ovulation pain ... the more you have it over that period the better as long as you don't have to be careful with DHs sperm strength !! I was told by my fertility dr that you can actually get pregnant by having BMS up to a week after ovulation, it all depends on how you cervix and sercretions respond !!

Hope this is useful !!

Still no AF   i just want to geton with my next cycle now GRRRRRRRR !!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Cu hun has your chart detected ovulation yet? 
Sf has yoour chart detected ov yet
xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

No, DK.. mine hasn't  I've been thinking about this all mmorning. The fact I had so much pain over CD13/14/15 and my cm improved today.. plus other slight se on and off over those days and my temp chart, too.. I think I ov'd on CD14. I'm going to add that to my chart and see how it goes.. I;m not 100% sure on it, though.

nic..  don't worry.. I normally have af for 5 days [I'm 32 now and it's been 5 days since my pds began when I was 12] but last month [my 1st on Clomid] my af lasted 1 day. I had light spotting the day before. It happens..


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

[fly]* Good afternoon girlies,*[/fly]

_Sorry havent been on for a while, and i havent read back either... 25 pages is a few 2 many  lol

DK ~ cute pic of lil J hun  how r u anyway?!

FO ~ me old chum, how r u darlin?! all good i hope  have u tested yet?!

 PoDsY ~ Good luck with the jabs hun 

CU ~ better not forget u... or else  lol how r u?! x

RJ ~ hope af comes soon hun 

Misty ~ how r u doing?! x

Serenfach ~ ya crazy chic, hope ur alright!  x

Lentil, Lettsy, J&WM, J9, Shelle, Cat, Reesy & anyone else ive missed  x _


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

TK, sweetheart.. how's things? Good to see you!   Yeah, I'm ok thanks Xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Any ideas how to manually override the chart? I want to add my ov..


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Seren things are all good thanks hun! glad ur alright  

To add ov into ur chart try adding ''Watery'' Or ''Egg white'' on the day before u ov'd and on the day u want ov to be detected. Don't know if it will work but worth a try   x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi girls

Its nice to know that i wasnt missed  only kidding 

I feel better today, been getting af pains so i think it will be on its way soon. 

Hope your all having a good day

Bella


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Bella,

U must be a newbie hun coz i dont remember u hun (sorry  ) but welcome anyway   x


----------



## MrsMack (Aug 12, 2008)

My my my, it's been a busy morning/afternoon on here.  Well that's the house spotless (well, until DH comes home from watching the football and dumps everything at his  !).  Just went to have a shower 2 hours ago, thought I'd have a wee lie down and ended up falling asleep...would still have been giving it big Zzzzz's if the phone hadn't rang and woke me up!!
Misty W -   at you having a burns supper tomorrow - I take it your hubby's Scottish?  We're going round to the in-laws for our haggis, neaps and tatties - be sure and have a wee dram on me!! (although I hate the bl88dy stuff  )  
Bella -   , was wondering where you were hun...glad to hear your feeling better today.  
Ok this time I'm going to make it into the shower, need to beautify myself for going out tonight (takes a while  )
Have a nice evening ladies
xxxx
xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey tk lovely to hear from you, was worrying as not heard in a while!Hows u and beanie? Got any pics of it or bump yet?

Me im ok, good reaction to the clomid this month so   this our month 

How is everything this afternoon? x x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Didn't wotk, TK.. but thanks anyway, babe 

It does say I can manually override it, but I can't find how to do it   I bet it's right under my nose and simple as pie.

Bella..   Women get af pains even when their pg, so hang on in there! Think 

Mrsmack..  I just woke up, too - and to think, a couple hours ago I was wide awake and full of energy!  I even slept
through DH planing a new door. Nuts. That's Clomid for ya!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

SF love down the side youl see analysis, click on that, then ul see tuning/overide.. click on that and thats how u do it ok! Let me know! xx Hope your feeling ok!

Where is everyone this sat evening!!!!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Great   Thanks, DK


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

YAY  im not alone! Your more than welcome!!!!!! 

Woo hoo we are winning! 2-1    2-1  lol spurs eat your heart out!


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi girls
Just a quick hello
Seren - don't worry about your chart.  The site will automatically put it in for you, probably tomorrow or the day after  
TK - Thanks for asking about me.  I'm a bit up and down at the mo, to be honest.  At least I can have a drink now, so that helps   How are you?  Thanks for checking up on us all, we're all as   as ever, but praying for some more BFPs to keep the   going x
Mrs Mack - I'll certainly be having a wee dram tomorrow, but got to be careful as one of our guests is 6 months UTD.  Don't want to get too emotional   Hope you have fun at the outlaws  
Bella - I second what Seren said about the AF pains, it's a sign of being UTD too!  It feels exactly the same  
RJ - Glad you're calm and positive.  I just feel like I'm in limbo at the moment, not sure what my body is going to do (or not do) next, and all I want is to be UTD again   It is pants, because I just feel that I'll never be a Mum now, and that I had my one chance and it's gone  
Well, that's it, nearly 6pm, so it's time to crack open a bottle of wine.  Booze is a great source of solace at the moment     I always resist the temptation to start it at breakfast time though    
Love to every last one of you.  
Now, listen up.  I'm logging off now, but I do expect some BFPs in the morning


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

You forgot me misty mooo        Hope you have a lovely evening and enjoy your glass of wine(or2 lol bottles)....


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi SF

Not getting me hopes up on the af pains, not with the bad result yesterday showing i had not ov.

Misty what does UTD mean sorry being an   again.

Bella


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

UTD = up the duff  

Ah.. didn't know you hadn't ov'd, babe.. sorry. I have a rubbish memory!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Bella wat was your prog levels again?

Sf u ok hun?x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Dk

They came back as 4


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Well laides tonight im having strong af pains ??          pains in my knnes and everything, have a heat pad on and taken paretamols its that bad unsre what it is?cant be ovulation can it?says i ovd 3days ago and i had + on opk so convinced it cant be that, cant be inplantion as only 3dpo and cant be af as only cd18?? goD!!!! please help ladies im going      xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Dk- the result was rubbish, dont you think?


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Evening all

just a quick hello as got 4 pages to read to catch up 

 BFN this am, temp still up, odd af pains today and a v small off colour cm ?

back in a bit once had a read up.

fo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Can no one help me with my pain!!!!

Fo thats great news abot temp hun its looking good   

Bella sorry to say lovely 4 is bad! You need tohave over 30 to ovulate! Maybe next month! they will up your clomid! x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Bella 

I didn't have my bloods done but had a scan instead, on D12 [last cycle] Because it showed 2 good follies, they didn't see the need for blood tests as they were sure I was going to ov. I did ov, so they didn't need to put my dose any higher. With you.. I suggest you call them first thing Monday and ask about having a higher dosage for next cycle, as they will know from your bloods that you didn't ov.. there shouldn't be a problem with them giving you a higher dose, but then it depends on individual circumstances. Call them Monday.. see what they say 

FO..  Hope your temp rise means good news, chick. I had odd colour cm a couple years back.. it turned out to be due to a urine infection, though I had no other symptoms. Yours might be something totally different though.

DK..  I replied to your other thread Xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Re my chart: I have done a manual override, Misty  There is nothing on that chart that is reliable enough for it to detect ov for as far as I've read, anyway, so I put it in myself. I've had nothing to go on except my physical signs.. ignored my cm [or lack thereof] as the Clomid has been cruel to me where that is concerned, but the pains I had CD13/14/15 were unmistakable. It's only in hindsight that I know it was ov.. I had to check my symptoms diary to make sure.. it's pretty much identical to previous, only this time waaaaay more painful. Owww 

Hope you're having a nice evening, chick.. wherever you are


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Morning all  

Any news?


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Morning girls
No news yet? 
DK - I didn't forget you, lovely   Last night was just supposed to be a quick hello with no personals, but you know me, can't stop waffling on   The AF pains sound like a great sign.  I got them from 5dpo last month when I was UTD!!!!  It's way too early for AF, so stay   and eat lots of sprouts (    lots of folic acid - YUM)
FO - Your chart is looking fab.  Hope AF stays away and you get to the magic 18dpo  
Serenfach - Good morning.  Yep, I understand about the chart. I always get impatient waiting for it to put the lines in, and not always sure that I trust it either  
Bella - Didn't we decide that the prog were taken at the wrong time?  Have you started charting your temps yet?
Love to everybody.  
PS I got a tiny speck of ewcm this morning!!!!  I'll do an OPK later and see what it says.  Oh joy, how a bit of cm can brighten up a day


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Misty  It would brighten my day, too! I had an episode of having none last month, but this month has been much worse..


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Misty    good news about the ewcm hope the OPK is positive   

Hi Serenfach   how are you?

Hiya Bella, DK, FO, TK


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Morning all 

Misty: Yes prog was taken to early, not charting temps at the mo will try next month hun.

SF:    Got an appt for doc monday morn so i will find out about putting dosage up. will let you know.


Trying to stay  and  that af will not show.


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Morning ladies . . . .

Just a quickie as not time for personals as my mate the ironing is waiting! Deep joy  

Bella - -good luck getting an accurate blood test  

Misty - - Yippeeeeee on ur ewcm! Make the most of it 

DK, Seren, TK, Reesy, FO , Jenny, Sarah, Mrs MAck, RJ and EVERYONE else who's not on this page   Good morning hope ur well!

Well temp down more today and strong af pains.  today on first response , 14dpo, so just waiting for  to arrive by Tues then it's bring it on for the next cycle! DH off to get pineapple juice, grapefruit juice, milk and brazil nuts now


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi J&WM,

Got my ironing to do as well - rubbish,  good job sending your DH shopping for all that, wish I could get my man organised that well


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning all my lovley ladies/Friends   how are we all x x

Jwm why u not talking to me have i upset please be honest! Was lovely talking to you yesterday! x

Jenny  Ironing lol dh does that, see he has his uses!  

Bella my fella essex bird  

Misty   for forgetting me lol, im only joking there so many bloody of us now its hard to keep up! X X   Thanks for the advise! 

Sf  wheres my reading lol!!!!! x

TMI we just made love and it was painful, when we bms we do it doggey as its deeper and the spermies might swim better  Just done it on top and god it hurt my belly, i have like sharp stitch  on my left side?but it was my right side the eggie was on??


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Morning Girly Whirlies
DK - I don't know if it's an old wives tale, but I heard that the missionary position is the best one for getting UTD.  I kind of think it could be true, because you can just lie there afterwards and let the   get to their destination. 
JAWM - Aw, sweetheart, I was really convinced that this was your month. I'm still   that AF stays away for you  
Bella - Yes, I highly recommend the old charting. I wouldn't rely on prog tests, because everybody is different  
Serenfach - Thanks, angel   I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and buy some of that icky preseed stuff  
Jenny - You sound in a brighter mood today.  How are you feeling?   
Love to everybody else.  There's still time for a BFP today, methinks


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning ladies

well well well whats going on in my womb ?

temp has gone up this am   had a v small streek of red when i got up, TMI put a tampon up there to check but just creamy cm 

what the hell is going on, faint af pain just now but not blotted, which normally get
don't get ya hopes up gals, as did test yest and got a BFN so i'm NOT letting my self get excited

hope you all have a fab sunday, no personals as haven't read other pages yet will do in a bit and be back
Thank you all for being here for me, ya all STARS  

fo


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi jwm
Hopefully will get bloods done tomorrow, not sure if it is to late, cd26?
Sorry hun, you got bfn. Next month will be a good one 

Jenny: hope you ok hun, and feeling  

Dk: sounds like you had a bit of a rough time in the sack, good luck with all those swimmers.


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

LOL misty look at you  We do it doggey then as soon as he finished i keep my legs together and lay down for hour lol nice 

Fo thats fab and tbh your chart is looking good  much better now temp gone higher  Keep us all posted wont you!

Bella, to late now hun i ovd days ago but still wanted some  but so sore   How are you? Having your bloods done tomorow?thats far to late cd26 hun needs to be around cd21!

xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

DK Im not feeling very  about this cycle. just have to wait now for af to arrive this week, and start a fresh cycle hopefully.

Hope you get you pains sorted out hun, could it be implantion pains?
Have you had any spotting?


----------



## strawberryjam (Jun 22, 2008)

Bella when do you think that you ov'ed I never have my bloods done until  day 25-28ish which is 7 dpo day 21 bloods isn't right for everyone.
x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey RJ not seen you for a bit, how are you


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi RJ

I did opk on cd 16 and it was a strong +tve.
Do you think tomorrow would be to late,cd 26?


----------



## strawberryjam (Jun 22, 2008)

DK, I am not too bad thank you, just waiting for af to turn up so I can get going again this has been the first weekend I have thought I should be x amount pregnant and not let it get to me. am feeling very positive at the moment and it will happen again.

Bella, if you got a +opk on CD 16 and taking into account that you may ov anywhere betwenn 24-48 hours after the + then I think CD 26 would be able to detect a rise may be slightly over 7dpo but if you have blood tomorrow you should hopefully see a higher result than 4. It might be worth asking your nurse if you can have your blood form and have the bloods 7 dpo post +opk.

x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks RJ for the advice, i know i did ov late. so probably why had bad result 

Fingers crossed for you next month x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Raspberry Jam  

FO - I really hope that is a bfp for you 

Feeling quite positive today since I have this big follicle on my good side so just praying   this is going to be the month because I know I am going to get my hopes up.

Clinic said BMS tonight, but we decided to BMS this morning instead, sure it won't make that much difference.  Also going to do an OPK about 4.30pm and see what that says, yesterdays was negative but think could ov tomorrow given the measurements on Friday.  Maybe going to BMS again tomorrow morning just in case.  Haven't had any BMS since last weekend until today so hopefully there's lots of good swimmers stored up in there.  Had quite a few pains on my ovaries but not too bad so don't think have ov'd yet, think its just because there are a lot of little ones on right hand side.


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Afternoon strangers

DK ~ no need to worry about me hun lol, got a pic of the 7week scan but cant really see anything so waiting for my 12 week one. Got a lil baby bump   x

Glad u've had a good result with the clomid this month. I remember u saying that u felt Feb was ur month... here's to a nice bfp coming ur way     x Hope ur pain has cleared off now x 

SF ~ glad to see u have managed to change ur chart! Sending loads of positive vibez ur way   x

Misty ~ Im sorry to hear that ur up n down hun,really hope u feel better soon   

u didn't think id just leave did ya?!  think id miss the clomid madness   x

FO ~ Sorry to hear u got a bfn hun   ur chart is still looking good tho   x

J&WM ~ sorry to hear about ur temp dropping hun! I really hope ur get that much deserved bfp soon   x

RJ ~ im glad ur alright hun & feeling positive   x

Big  to everyone ive missed x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

No time for personals, sorry.. hope you're all doing ok today  

DK, you said about having pains dpo.. well I'm 4 dpo today and I feel awful  Granted, I've got a Taz on again [just cleaned the bathroom and did washing and dishes like a manic freak! Anyone would think someone is timing me with a stopwatch] But now I've stopped for 5 mins, I am soooo tired all of a sudden. I have twinges all across my abdomen and I feel really uncomfortable.. dull ache in my lower back now too. Also hot flushes and the wierdest thing just now .. you when you have butterflies, if you're really excited about something, well I had that, only really low in my abdomen, right in the centre  Really odd feeling, I must say.

Jaysus, my eyes are closing by themselves. I'm off for snooze.

Love to all Xx

EDIT - TK  We posted the same time. Thanks, chick.. hope you and bubba are feeling tip top!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Scrap the above [tmi>>] I have creamy cm and plenty of it!  YaY! I was starting to feel like the Nevada desert.. jeeeez..

[sorry for tmi, but it's put a smile back on my face]


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

hi everybody...
hope you are all ok.. 

im just lazying about today watching a film at the mo thinking of all the money i have to pay out 
whos about


----------



## strawberryjam (Jun 22, 2008)

I am lurking!


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

me too


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Gosh my nipples really hurt


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Im around to ladies! Watching films with jack! wat a lazy sunday we have had! 
x x  

Had a bit of pink wee early now dh done everything bless him, washing, ironing, dinner, striped the bed lol bless him! think the pinkness was due to the sex! x x


----------



## strawberryjam (Jun 22, 2008)

Bella, hope that is a sign of something for you 

Does anyone know if you can turn of tickers on this site so you can't view peoples?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Rj how are you this evening lovely? U dont want to view other peoples rj or u dont want people to view your hun?

Yes Bella i agree i hope your sore nips are a good sign  x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi RJ

Sorry carnt help you out with the ticker.(new to this hun)

Can you tell me does a temp stay elevated if pg?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Bella in the bible it states u will hardly get a non preg chart with more than 16 high temps and 18 high temps is 99% preg, Im not to sure about it myself but just qouting from the book/bible  Are you temping then bella?


----------



## MrsMack (Aug 12, 2008)

Evening ladies, just a short one, been feeling really low today  - don't know why but feel like I could burst into tears for no reason   .  And I could sleep for Scotland...sooo tired.
Bella - ditto with the nipple situation - is that the Clomid?? 
Hopefully be in a better mood tomorrow - bl88dy hormones!
  for everyone.
xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

DK: thanks hun for checking that for me, yes just done my temp it was 38.0.
Maybe i will take it in the morn, does it say when you should take am/pm.

Mrs Mack: sorry your feeling low, hopefully you will pick up soon.
Nipple situation probably clomid  is this one of the horrid side effects?


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

You can turn off peoples signatures and tickers. Its in your profile settings. Click on profile at the top of the main page and then there is a menu on the left. its one of those 

Its abit quiet on here today. Has everyone got the sunday blues?


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello you lot, all newies and oldies

hope ya all well and had a good sunday, we've had a busy day pet food and human food shopping, since Fri afternoon i've been helping dh build a shed, he finished it saturday at about 7pm, in the dark, been v good not lifting any thing to heavy just in case but think its all over,
while food shopping i got really bad af pains, was ready for lots of spotting but got home and v little just, just small bit of red,  

just made a fab roast dinner, still getting af pains, wish she would just show her face so i can get on.

Love to all

Fo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Bella thats ok hun i always have the bible sitting ere next to me im always reading it and checking things its good you should invest in it its only about £12... The sore could be a clomid thing but could be a   thing, the temp it says in the book should be taken when waking and around the same time everyday, so discard tonights temp and start taking it apon waking!

FF your chart looks good with the 3days of rising temps my lovely but i has not detected ovulationdid you not ovulate I no wat u mean about it being quite and if its not quite we all seem in a foul mood! Must be the thought of it being monday monring in few hours and the weekend  has gone 

Hi  mrsmack hope you fill better and more alert tomorow!  

Hey fo  lovely to hear from you! Been thinking about you all day! Yummy with the roast we had a lovely dinner tonight to  Well lets   and stay   its good blood and not AF  on her way! How you feeling though? x


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

DK - I don't know if i ov if i ever will ov or if i have lol but my `temp rise is a promising indication of a possiblity of ov plus the ewcm on fri night so I have been making sure DH does his duty and I am gonna keep my fingers crossed. Lets hope my temp in the morning is higher or maintains the same temp. Gonna get my bloods don this week to double check. I am taking control and doing blood tests when i think I will get the best result 

Asfor it being quiet....its either dead in hear or it is so busy that I can't keep up.....mind you some of the other threads are soooooo quiet by comparison lol


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

hi ya Dk

cheers for thinking about me, soz i haven't been that chatty, just need to get past the next few days and i'll be back on form, 

how's you, hope the little man is sleeping a bit better 

sat watching X Men and have bloated tummy, no pain at the mo, dreading going to the loo as not sure what i'll find    i'm going    never had cycle this long  

fo


----------



## strawberryjam (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the advice about the tickers


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Mrs Mack, Flossyfly and CU  

Hi FO


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Ladies anyone in essex that aint already joined please go here: I dont no how to do links but follow the steps! Infertility and Fertility Support  |  Location  |  Counties in England  |  Essex (Moderators: ~Martine~, *looby*, Louj)  |  Topic: Anyone in essex/surrounding areas Fancy doing a meet??

Arranging a meet in about a month so please do go and join!!!!

Jenny  you ok

Fo i always think about you sweety we been togehter here long enought! Well keep us all posted wont you as to wat happens but the rise in temp is a good thing lets   it stays there tomorow! Jack nope he still awake lol and sleep bad still but he got this sleep clinic thing on thurs which will be interesting! 

Rj are you ok hun sorry if this is wrong for me to say but you seem upset or angry? if you are love let it all out we are here to help!     

FF Do you think ov may be happening now i no its late in your cycle but ovulation can happen late?? Good with the blood though they help!

Im going to ring my fert nurse tomorow as i think she has been off all week as i not been able to get through to her and she not rung back, want to ask about the pain and spotting i been having and want to know if i can have my day 21/22 bloods done! x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi DK

I'm fine thanks hun, how about you?

Hope your meet up goes well, would join you but its a bit too far for me


----------



## strawberryjam (Jun 22, 2008)

I am fine DK I am so pleased for topkat I really am but everytime I see the pic of positive pregnancy test it just reminds me where I should have been in my pregnancy I am coping really well until I see this then I have a mini wobble. am not suggesting in the slightest that it is anyones problem but mine and don't want to cause upset so if I can turn it off until I can face it again then that is what I should do if that makes any sense!  
x


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

FO - I really have my fingers crossed for you  
DK - I am hopeful that it is happening now. My cycles are long and I have been supicious that it is not happening when it is supposed to. I am glad I have been charting this cycle as it is suporting my suspicions. At least i have some evidence for the cons next visit. That is if I don't get pg by then   Could a lonely herts girls join the essex crew? lol

Hey Jenny


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

RJ -   I really hope you things work out for you soon

Hi Flossyfly sounds like the charting is working well for you

good luck everyone     pls pls bring us more bfps


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Jenny - it seems that way. Just to ov would be nice!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey jenny glad your ok, im ok tired but ok, got headache  Lol would of loved yu to join us all you ladies but i no there is quite a distance betweeen a few of us! Maybe if your in london you can give me a bell and we can meet!  x..

Rj that makes sence of course it does hun and dont be silly, you have been through alot and its heartbreaking it really is! topkat no's we are over the moon for her and i no she not posting as much for that reason as it upsets some people to see the postive test etc! It will get better for you i promise, i no myself it does! You learn to move on, youl never forget but with time it heals! 

FF lovely if your prepare to travel to bas vega where we meeting of course you can join us go put your name on the list sweety! To be honest it looks like you ovd late and your bout 3dpo it might change tomorow, il go have another look for you hang on 2mins! 

My god my child is still up             if that dont work get the wisky out lol just joking!!!!!


----------



## strawberryjam (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks all I am so pleased and i think it is only because we got our bfps on the same day. x


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

RJ - i went through the same thing last year. It will happen again, you just have to keep faith in yourself and be positive. It is hard but you managed to do it once so you will do it again.


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning ladies!

How are we all x x x  

Fo, sarah, Jwm any news on your temps or  x x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Not gonna scroll back through that last couple of days but will do when feel up to it! 

Temp down again, and to be honest strugling at mo, emotionally and physically (shaky, af pains etc). 

Anyway enough moaning how is everyone! Have I missed any  ? 

DK - -Morning hon, this just fleeting visit as off to doc this morning. Just not coping so going for advice. Temp down  

XX Nik


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi girls
Yippee - got a + on the OPK yesterday (and YES, I did take full advantage of the situation  ), temp not up yet, so guess it's any day now.  Had sore abdo last night, but could have been too much champagne and whisky  
JAWM - I'm so sorry to see that your temp has continued to drop for you   You take it easy today.  No, no BFPs yet.  We're still waiting   
FO - How are you feeling today?  I see that you are 20dpo today!!! That's got to be good news surely? And it is quite common to have a bit of a bleed at the time of your normal AF if you are preggers  
Bella - Any news on having another blood test? Are you going to start charting next month?  It would take all this uncertainty away from you   And sore nipples are a great sign!!
Jenny - That's great news about ov'ing on your good side.  Bet you are made up   I really hope that this is your month   And I agree wholeheartedly, MORE BFPs THIS MONTH PLEASE!!!
TK - Thanks for your lovely message. That's great news about your little bump! x
Seren - Fingers crossed that the fluttering and aches you are feeling are all good signs   Just a thought though, could it be that you are ov'ing now?  It does sound like it   Hope you are having a good day today.
RJ - Hi sweetheart, I know exactly what you are going through   We will get there and next time will be for keeps   
Mrs Mack - Did you have a great Burns Night?
Flossy - Hope you ov this month   How long are your cycles normally? I agree that the ewcm and the temp rise are promising signs   Just goes to show how invaluable charting is, because we are all so different  
DK - Thank you for your lovely PM, you are an angel   How are you feeling today?  Have the pains settled a bit, and are you feeling    ?
Lentil - Hope all is well with you and your Pa?
Sarah - How are you?  Hope AF still staying away  
J9 - Hello missus  
Love to everybody, hope this week sees another BFP epidemic


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Misty! Yippeeeee on + OPK! Get on with plenty of    Fingers crossed u get ur  in 2 wks !    

Where have all the ^BFPS^ gone this month? We seemed to have a rush of them over Christmas and New Year and it's gone quiet! Hopefully we're in the run up to a deluge  

As for this month I just want it over with so can get on with it again! 

XX Nik


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

JAWM - That is so lovely of you, especially when you aren't feeling particularly great yourself  
You've got a wonderful PMA, let's keep that     going.
I don't know why we had a deluge of BFPs during Chrimbo and NY.  Maybe because we weren't stressed over work, and our dh's were available for BMS at a moment's notice?  Who knows.  I just wish I could bottle whatever it was, and release it back here for another epidemic. 
I am gutted that it's looking like AF is on her wicked way.  I really believed that the waiting would be over for you, and this would be your BFP followed by a long and healthy pregnancy  
There's still time for all of us to have our babies in time for next Christmas though    
PS - Great BMS session ruined yesterday, by me coughing moments afterwards and shooting the   straight out again   Must remember to buy some cough sweets to keep by the bed


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Good news from my scan this morning, 1 big follicle on the left and another on the right.  Biggest is 18mm now so got to BMS as soon as get home from work as nurse said could ov anytime - but I haven't had positive on opk?  they are unreliable.

Just realised forgot my house key as well - doh.  Maybe will have to wait in the pub down the road until DH gets home.


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

all over for me  

after a long cycle and af pains for 5 days, she has turned up
had a little cry this am but now just p***ed off,

soz no personals haven't read other pages, just wanted to come on and keep my chums up to date,
sorry its not a bfp

I am going to have to have a break from here for a while, will pop by to check ya all ok but not going to take clomid or chart this month, time to get my head round IFV in march

I want to thank you ALL for being so fab and being here on this roler coaster journey, you all STARS  
take care and i wish you ALL   your dream bfp

Much Love Fire Opal x x x x x x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning JWm, fo, jenny and misty!

Sorry for delay ladies been round my friends she is a fool, got a new born and offered to have her cousins twin 2yr old every day to lolmore fool her i been round there helping her!

Fo      im so sorry this month is over for you and the ^WITCH^ turned up for you!    keep   and   this cycle will be yours!

Jwm sorry your temp is droppin still my lovey big      for you! Text me any time ok..... x x

Jenny congrats on the scan thats great 18mm is good size  x x Did they tel u wat your lining was? x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

FO -     so sorry that wicked   got you  .  We understand completely if you feel that you need a break from here to concentrate on the next stage of treatment.  You take it easy, have a few beers, and get back to being yourself, rather than a   Clomid lass x
Jenny - Brilliant news and brilliant idea - are you sure your didn't forget your keys accidentally on purpose so you could go to the pub?   
DK - Cooey   How are you today?


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Misty - - don't panic about last night hon  some will have got where it needs to go, and if u havin regular  it won't make a jot of difference     Off to doc now to chat things over, she's very limited as not entitled to NHS fertility treatment, but as I'm finding it hard to get dressed or leave house think I may push for metformin which is used to treat pcos, help with weight loss and therefore may regulate ov naturally. I know I can get treatment for pcos on nhs but only if I come off clomid, which I'm emotionally not ready to do at the moment.

  

Jenny - - I have PCOS mand got positive opks from cd8 until cd17 last month so I am not using them anymore! I have been told that with PCOS they are unreliable, maybe it's the same for pco? Got good feeling this month for you hon . . .; lazy ovary woekn up and brewing a great follie!    

FO - -            So sorry  turned up hon. Mines due today or tomorrow and is def on her way . . .chart confirming it.

Good u had a cry hon, I cried in Norwich city centre on Sat so ur not alone in finding this journey emotionally impossible! I understand if u need a break but we are here for u ... when ur down not just when things are good. Feel free to pm me ANY time.

Maybe you will change ur mind about clomid this month but whatever you decide I wish you luck. Maybe you'll get one of the rebound  next month like so many others on here before! 

I hope you do hon   Love and best wishes from me to you  

DK -- Just off to docs . . . where ru? I'll log onto msn when I get back


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Ello misty lovely sorry i just realsied i missed you off my first post!!!! Well this ones just for you!!!!       have sent you a pm.....  on the opk woo hoo!!! X X


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Nik im here hun sorry i just had ring the fert nurse about my scan last week as the con didnt explain it to well.... Good luck at the docs hun, are you ok? Please dont be to down! give them beautiful boys a   i no its hard you no how i fill about it all but think of them!!!!!! XXX

well i rung the fert nurse and she was so over the moon with my scan, bless her she is such a lovely lady, Young to which helps  She said i did have 2follies(see the con only told me one) but the other one my left was only 15mm so he didnt mention it, The other one was nearly 21 and she said really healthy and mature  Also said my lining at 11.5 is fantastic,this should be our month she said as long as we timed the  right which i   we did! Had bit pink yesterday but tbh i think it was the sex we had yesterday, today the pains are not as bad but just fill like af cramps/aches! Like its due anytime that sort of pain!     its good! 

I will be off about 12.20 as got driving lesson at 12.30 so if dont reply thats y! x x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi all

Just a little update from me, well as you can see from my chart FF thinks I ovulated so fingers crossed something will happen this month.      I have my blood test tomorrow although I am aware I ov'd late.

If I disappear chatting-wise for a bit it's only because I don't want to stress and obssess for the next few weeks (although knowing me I'll be posting lots of symptom spotting questions!).

Hope I come back to lots of baby news.

Good luck everyone, and that you all for the support I've been given so far.



Love Bellini xxx


----------



## MrsMack (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi ladies.  
Sneeked on for a peek in my lunch-hour   !!
Misty W -    on OPK and    at my desk at your coughing incident!!!  Don't worry I'm sure some stayed in there!  We had a fantastic burns supper...still stuffed today!  How did yours go?
FO -      
Jenny -   for your scan - fantastic news!  Now get plenty  !
JWM - Hope visit to the docs goes ok.
Bellini -    This is your month!
DK - I'm sure the pink was just due to   -  probably just slight cervical erosion or something.
Bella - did you phone docs today re. blood?
Serenfach - How's you??  You've been quiet?
Sorry if I've missed anyone   but   to you all 

Well, I'm now 8 days dpo which was confirmed by blood test so    this is the month....no symptoms as such...sore boobs, which could be the Clomid or AF on her way, had a bad day yesterday of feeling down/very very grumpy   I keep thinking this time next week I'll know for sure so I'm not going to scrutinise everything I feel for the next week ( easier said than done!!)

Anyway ladies better get on, will be back on this evening to see how everyone is.

xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Girls

I have been to docs and he said its to late now for blood test, cd26. 
His going to leave me on 100mg clomid still, saids its to soon to up dosage.
Wants to see how the next few months go, with the progesterone results.

When i got up temp was 37.1, and now is 38.0. 

Misty you may be able to help me out with the temps. would they be high if af due hun?

Oh well hope you all have a good afternoon


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi All, 

Bell - - had peek at ur chart and looks FAB! Good luck with the  fest  

DK - Only just back, will come back online later hope driving lesson goes ok?    

Mrs Mack - -Got everything crossed for u to get ur  next week!    

Misty - -another   just for the heck of it    

Well BIG update from docs. Had really long chat with my gp and she has calmed me down. MY whole life has been about ttc for so long now that I am at cracking point. I hate being fat and know I can lose weight. Losing weight is one of the best treatments for PCOS too, which can result in natural ov, or needing a lower dose of clomid. 

I had diabetes and high blood pressure in both pgs , worse with 2nd and am risking my health and that of any beanie if I get pg at this weight. My chance of another m/c is also higher. 

So... HUGE decision made, I am not taking clomid for a couple of months minimum. Once BMI below 30 then can start again which won't be too low. I am gonna get some counselling through docs to help with all the emotional stuff that has built up over last few yrs too. Gonna keep on charting as it's useful for hosp, and doc is referring me to the endocrine dept on the nhs for the most up to date treatment for PCOS. She thinks it's still metformin but says there may be a more aggressive treatment available. 

So we are still ttc but am taking the rush off it's gotta be now! 3 - 6 months concentrating on getting healthier and happier!

Love to you all off out now to c bf

XX Nik


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Haven't read back everything as quite busy

DK - yes I forgot to put about the womb lining it was better it was 7.3 so still not great but this is a good result for me so am really getting hopes up now   , hope your driving lesson goes well

FO -     I really hope your IVF goes well, thinking about you

J&WM    sounds like a really big decision you've made there, good luck with the weight loss and keep in touch would like to know how you are doing.  Maybe just me but recently you have sounded very much on top of things so hope counselling helps you soon.  Maybe we should get that weight loss/food monster thread going again cos I still need to shift some pounds as well

Hi Bella, Bellini, Misty, MrsMack

Catch you later

Jenny
xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi JWM 

That sounds like a good plan hun.It is very hard sometimes to know what to do for the best.
I wish you all the luck with ttc stay  

I felt like that when i came home today  getting af pains so in next few days she will be here once again

Jenny sounds good news with follicles


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Bella - jsut had the smiley face on my opk as well so getting real busy tonight


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way ladies
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=173371.0


----------

